# Inter - Milan: 15 aprile 2017 ore 12:30. Tv e Streaming.



## admin (10 Aprile 2017)

Inter - Milan, derby di ritorno che si disputerà il prossimo sabato 15 aprile 2017. Si giocherà in un orario davvero insolito per un derby: alle ore 12:30. La decisione è stata presa per rendere fruibile, ad un orario decente, il match anche in Cina. E sarà (o meglio dovrebbe essere) il primo derby tutto cinese della storia delle due squadre milanesi. 

Il Milan arriva al match dalla vittoria per 4-0 contro il Palermo. Vittoria che ha permesso ai rossoneri di scavalcare in classifica l'Inter messa KO dal Crotone.

Dove vedere Inter - Milan in tv?

Diretta su Sky, Premium e sui servizi online delle due emittenti a partire dalle 12:30 di sabato 15 aprile.

Seguiranno tutte le news, le info, le informazioni ed i commenti.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (10 Aprile 2017)

Incredibile ma vero.. a questo punto il derby è nuivamente una partita chiave per la stagione. Incredibile ma vero possiamo arrivare quarti. Posizione che sarebbe manna dal cielo.EL senza preliminari.


----------



## Casnop (10 Aprile 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Inter - Milan, derby di ritorno che si disputerà il prossimo sabato 15 aprile 2017. Si giocherà in un orario davvero insolito per un derby: alle ore 12:30. La decisione è stata presa per rendere fruibile, ad un orario decente, il match anche in Cina. E sarà (o meglio dovrebbe essere) il primo derby tutto cinese della storia delle due squadre milanesi.
> 
> Il Milan arriva al match dalla vittoria per 4-0 contro il Palermo. Vittoria che ha permesso ai rossoneri di scavalcare in classifica l'Inter messa KO dal Crotone.
> 
> ...


Pioli arrabbiatissimo, ieri. Sta avendo, ora, gli stessi problemi di gestione di spogliatoio che hanno minato il percorso di De Boer, all'inizio. Solito ambiente bauscia: si ammanta di grandezza quando il vello è scadente, e quando se ne accorge il re è ormai nudo. È transitata davvero, in quelle calli, l'idea, o illusione, che il terzo posto fosse possibile. Almeno il Milan per un solo istante è stato secondo in questo campionato, e non per caso, come nulla viene per caso in un campionato di calcio. Ma certo, l'uscita da una illusione deve saper essere gestita meglio, da tutti. Ancora una volta, i limiti di una dirigenza lontana, presente solo con il portafogli: avviso ai futuri dirigenti rossoneri.


----------



## mistergao (10 Aprile 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Inter - Milan, derby di ritorno che si disputerà il prossimo sabato 15 aprile 2017. Si giocherà in un orario davvero insolito per un derby: alle ore 12:30. La decisione è stata presa per rendere fruibile, ad un orario decente, il match anche in Cina. E sarà (o meglio dovrebbe essere) il primo derby tutto cinese della storia delle due squadre milanesi.
> 
> Il Milan arriva al match dalla vittoria per 4-0 contro il Palermo. Vittoria che ha permesso ai rossoneri di scavalcare in classifica l'Inter messa KO dal Crotone.
> 
> ...



Mi aspetto un'Inter scossa, ma con la bava alla bocca: troppo umiliante il risultato di Crotone per non far ripartire l'ambiente.
Dovremo stare attenti, anche perchè ci mancherà Pasalic, vero uomo in più delle ultime partite.
So che non dovrei scriverlo, ma firmerei per un pareggio, che ci regalerebbe una bella fetta di Europa League, anche se con i preliminari.


----------



## diavolo (10 Aprile 2017)

Vincere.


----------



## Black (10 Aprile 2017)

firmerei anche per una sconfitta 0-4 pur di arrivarci finalmente con una proprietà nuova.

In ogni caso ovvio che dobbiamo vincerlo, dato che quelli "con i cinesi buoni" sono messi malissimo


----------



## kolao95 (10 Aprile 2017)

A noi andrebbe bene anche il pari, ma il derby va affrontato con un solo obiettivo: vincere. Scordatevi l'Inter di ieri, sabato vedremo tutta un'altra squadra, specialmente se dovesse tornare Gagliardini.


----------



## Marilson (10 Aprile 2017)

la doppia sconfitta dell'inter sulla carta e' il preludio alla loro vittoria nel derby, nel calcio e' SEMPRE cosi. Mi accontenterei di un pareggio, togliendo di mezzo una partita in piu verso la fine e gestendo il +2 con il calendario che ci rimane. Vediamo


----------



## Superpippo80 (10 Aprile 2017)

L'importante è non perdere. Si evitano i preliminari anche col quinto posto.


----------



## mefisto94 (10 Aprile 2017)

Non commettiamo l'errore di andargli a dare il colpo di grazia. Stiamo dietro e ripartiamo, la partita devono farla loro.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (10 Aprile 2017)

Firmerei per un pareggio sinceramente


----------



## fabri47 (10 Aprile 2017)

Calma e sangue freddo, questi saranno ipermotivati. Ovviamente mi auguro di vincerla, ma non sarà facile.


----------



## Dumbaghi (10 Aprile 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Non commettiamo l'errore di andargli a dare il colpo di grazia. Stiamo dietro e ripartiamo, la partita devono farla loro.



Esatto.


----------



## Tobi (10 Aprile 2017)

con suso e deulefeu possiamo fargli molto male


----------



## Symon (10 Aprile 2017)

Non sarà affatto facile ma se Kucka e Sosa giocano come ieri siamo ok. La condizione è dalla loro e le motivazioni nel derby si trovano da sole, e se Mati gioca come le ultime due uscite siamo tranquilli. 
Se hai in mano il centrocampo hai la fase difensiva funzionante e funzionale al gioco che puoi riproporre sempre con i mediani per i vari Suso, Bacca e Deu. E il grosso problema dell'Inter guardacaso è proprio il centrocampo dove il seppur bravo Gagliardini e l'imponente Kondogbia non sono ne sufficienti per reggere il confronto ne ben integrati visto che sono due gregari e non due di personalità. O Pioli si inventa qualcosa o li vedo male. Soprattutto perchè ne Perisic ne Candreva sono giocatori che supportano il centrocampo.


----------



## Dumbaghi (10 Aprile 2017)

Donnarumma

Calabria Zapata Romagnoli DeSciglio

Kucka Locatelli Sosa

Suso Bidone Deulofeu​
Sarà così più o meno


----------



## Chrissonero (10 Aprile 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Non commettiamo l'errore di andargli a dare il colpo di grazia. Stiamo dietro e ripartiamo, la partita devono farla loro.



A me non piace per nulla questo atteggiamento, questa partita per vincerla va giocata con intelligenza ma sopratutto con personalità e ambizione, ovviamente ci saranno i momenti per difendersi ma aspettare bassi Perisic, Candreva e compagnia sarebbe troppo pericoloso.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (10 Aprile 2017)

Un pareggio mi starebbe bene.. ma vorrei provare a vincerla..


----------



## kolao95 (10 Aprile 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Donnarumma
> 
> Calabria Zapata Romagnoli DeSciglio
> 
> ...



Calabria su Perisic? Non scherziamo. Per me o si gioca la carta Zapata terzino o si tappa il naso e schiera De Sciglio e Antonelli (che sarebbe anche il miglior terzino sinistro).

Poi Sosa mezzala contro Gagliardini? Lì meglio Locatelli.


----------



## Raryof (10 Aprile 2017)

Tobi ha scritto:


> con suso e deulefeu possiamo fargli molto male



Concordo, i terzini nell'1 vs 1 vanno tantissimo in difficoltà e quei due la palla te la fanno vedere poco.
Dobbiamo essere equilibrati a centrocampo, andare di contropiede e sfruttare gli svarioni di alcuni dei loro, l'Inter difende spesso male e sono molto larghi tra di loro, ma se c'è una cosa che non dobbiamo fare è concedere totalmente il pallino del gioco, spezzarlo continuamente, sporcarglielo, sfruttare la velocità degli esterni offensivi ed evitare di farci schiacciare troppo, l'Inter era un martello quando a San Siro andavano a chiudersi a riccio in difesa, se trovano una squadra propositiva perdono tantissimo.


----------



## kolao95 (10 Aprile 2017)

Tobi ha scritto:


> con suso e deulefeu possiamo fargli molto male



Già. Sarà fondamentale isolare con i cambi di gioco, e in questo caso sarebbe ottima la duplice presenza di Sosa e Locatelli, sia Deulofeu che Suso contro gli esterni avversari (in particolare Ansaldi difensivamente è orrendo). Molto passerà da qui.


----------



## Chrissonero (10 Aprile 2017)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Concordo, i terzini nell'1 vs 1 vanno tantissimo in difficoltà e quei due la palla te la fanno vedere poco.
> Dobbiamo essere equilibrati a centrocampo, ma se c'è una cosa che non dobbiamo fare è concedere totalmente il pallino del gioco, spezzarlo continuamente, sporcarglielo, sfruttare la velocità degli esterni offensivi ed evitare di farci schiacciare troppo, l'Inter era un martello quando a San Siro andavano a chiudersi a riccio in difesa, se trovano una squadra propositiva perdono tantissimo.



Ecco perche aspettarli sarebbe un harakiri, loro sono forti davanti e molto limitati dietro, quindi baricentro alto, pressing e molto ma molto gioco sulle fasce, anche per questo Calabria potrebbe essere importante, che senza palla deve assolutamente essere aiutato da Kucka.

Donnarumma
Calabria, Paletta, Romagnoli, De Sciglio
Kucka, Sosa, Locatelli
Suso, Bacca e Deulofeu


----------



## Superpippo80 (10 Aprile 2017)

Dobbiamo fare una partita saggia, senza frenesia. Sono loro che devono vincere.
Nessuno pensi che sarà l'Inter vista a Crotone, neanche lontanamente.
Però in difesa ballano, per questo dobbiamo giocare corti, farli uscire e ripartire con Suso e Deulofeu. Inportante sarà anche l'opera dei due terzini.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (11 Aprile 2017)

Non ho delle sensazioni super positive, ma mi fido di Montella che difficilmente sbaglia l'approccio a queste partite così importanti. In ottica qualificazione all'Euro League anche un pareggio sarebbe un buon risultato, ma è vietato scendere in campo con questo pensiero!


----------



## zlatan (11 Aprile 2017)

Concordo, non bisogna scendere in campo con l'idea di pareggiare. Loro partiranno forti, la critica li sta massacrando, e bisogna superare indenne la sfuriata iniziale, un pò come all'andata, quando nella prima mezz'ora abbiamo rischiato tanto. Superata quella fase, possiamo fargli male, ma ci sarà da soffrire e molto. Poi se si può firmare per pareggiare, io firmo subito....


----------



## Pit96 (11 Aprile 2017)

È il derby, che dire... come al solito non ci sono favorite e ognuno punta alla vittoria. Certo, a noi andrebbe bene anche un pareggio, ma una vittoria vorrebbe dire metterli 5 punti dietro a noi, cosa impensabile qualche settimana fa. Dunque partita chiave, con gli esterni potremmo fare male. Non si può fallire


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Aprile 2017)

L'ideale sarebbe giocare per il pareggio per 93' e poi vincere al 94'
riprendiamoci quello che ci e' stato tolto (o che ci siamo tolti da soli) all'andata


----------



## Superpippo80 (12 Aprile 2017)

Io spero che l'inter mentalmente e psicologicamente sia moribonda, cioè che abbia mollato definitivamente...cmq dovremo stare attenti ai primi 15-20 minuti, sono sicuro che loro partiranno forte.


----------



## Aron (12 Aprile 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> L'ideale sarebbe giocare per il pareggio per 93' e poi vincere al 94'
> riprendiamoci quello che ci e' stato tolto (o che ci siamo tolti da soli) all'andata



Mamma mia, pazzesco quel derby d'andata 

Vincere allo scadere con un rigore inesistente sarebbe ancora più bello 


Ma sì, vincono loro, hanno troppo culo


----------



## Superpippo80 (12 Aprile 2017)

L'Inter è favorita.


----------



## admin (12 Aprile 2017)

*Designato l'arbitro Orsato per Inter - Milan.*


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Aprile 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Designato l'arbitro Orsato per Inter - Milan.*


No dai


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (12 Aprile 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Designato l'arbitro Orsato per Inter - Milan.*



per me Orsato è il miglio arbitro attualmente in Italia...verissimo che a Firenze ci ha danneggiato alla grandissima....ma in generale mi piace moltissimo come dirige...fa correre molto come piace a me ed ha una buona personalità...contento della scelta...


----------



## Clarenzio (12 Aprile 2017)

Da anni non aspettavo così tanto un derby, finalmente si volta pagina!!!


----------



## Corpsegrinder (12 Aprile 2017)

Derby storico. Sará l'ultimo derby della stagione 2016/2017 per Galliani e Berlusconi prima della prossima stagione.


----------



## mefisto94 (12 Aprile 2017)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Derby storico. Sará l'ultimo derby della stagione 2016/2017 per Galliani e Berlusconi prima della prossima stagione.



Non ce la fai ad aspettare altre 12 ore ?


----------



## kolao95 (12 Aprile 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Non ce la fai ad aspettare altre 12 ore ?



Non ce la fa a non rendersi ridicolo piuttosto.


----------



## mefisto94 (12 Aprile 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Designato l'arbitro Orsato per Inter - Milan.*





kolao95 ha scritto:


> Non ce la fa a non rendersi ridicolo piuttosto.



Tu pensa per te.


----------



## kolao95 (12 Aprile 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Tu pensa per te.



Ok, maestra.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (12 Aprile 2017)

Dobbiamo dargli una bella mazzata a questi beduini.
Una vittoria li taglierebbe fuori da qualsiasi discorso europeo.


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Aprile 2017)

Ho letto che potremmo giocare con la maglia bianca.
Lo spero.
L'accostamento delle maglie nel primo derby era davvero indecente.


----------



## peppe75 (13 Aprile 2017)

Vincere la stracittadina aumenterebbe di molto la possibilità di entrare in Europa league....la partita sarà semplice dal punto di vista tattico loro attaccheranno alla ricerca subito del gol e noi in contropiede a fargli male con Deulofeu o Suso!! &#55357;&#56841;&#55357;&#56841;


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Aprile 2017)

*LE STATISTICHE DEL DERBY DELLA MADONNINA

**Precedenti in Serie A (165 partite)
*VITTORIE INTER 61
PAREGGI 53
VITTORIE MILAN 51

*Totale partite ufficiali (217 partite)
*VITTORIE INTER 77
PAREGGI 65
VITTORIE MILAN 75

***************************************************************

*I precedenti in casa dell'Inter
*Ultima vittoria dell'Inter: 13 settembre 2015 INTER - MILAN 1-0 (Guarin)
Ultimo pareggio: 19 aprile 2015 INTER - MILAN 0-0 
Ultima vittoria del Milan: 14 novembre 2010 INTER - MILAN 0-1 (Ibrahimovic)


----------



## Milanforever26 (13 Aprile 2017)

Già immagino se perdessimo il derby la stampa: i cinesi del Milan partono subito con un derby perso


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Aprile 2017)

Mi sta bene anche il pareggio, ma vincere, nel derby delle proprietà cinesi, sarebbe una goduria.


----------



## Crox93 (13 Aprile 2017)

Ora spero che i ragazzi, volendo fare bella impressione davanti ai nuovi proprietari, tirino fuori una super prestazione
In fondo ora si giocano davvero il posto in squadra


----------



## Aron (13 Aprile 2017)

Pellegatti che con Suso e Deulofeu fa il parallelo con Donadoni e Savicevic, è una gran bella gufata.


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Aprile 2017)

Spero la nuova proprietà faccia un salto a milanello. 
I ragazzi vanno caricati.
Presumo saranno spiazzati non poco dalla smobilitazione generale.


----------



## admin (14 Aprile 2017)

Le probabili formazioni secondo Sky


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (14 Aprile 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le probabili formazioni secondo Sky


Ma perché mati e non Locatelli ?


----------



## el_gaucho (14 Aprile 2017)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Ma perché mati e non Locatelli ?



Anche per Manuel dovrebbe giocare dall'inizio


----------



## admin (14 Aprile 2017)

Le probabili formazioni dalla Gazzetta in edicola


----------



## peppe75 (14 Aprile 2017)

Sarebbe fondamentale passare subito in vantaggio in modo tale che i cugini si espongono e colpirli in contropiede...sarà difficile perché loro saranno scatenati almeno credo visto i risultati nelle ultime due partite!!


----------



## koti (14 Aprile 2017)

Che cesso di centrocampo. Mi viene male ogni volta che lo leggo.


----------



## admin (14 Aprile 2017)

*I convocati di Montella per il derby

PORTIERI: Donnarumma, Plizzari, Storari
DIFENSORI: Antonelli, Calabria, De Sciglio, Gomez, Paletta, Romagnoli, Vangioni, Zapata
CENTROCAMPISTI: Fernandez, Honda, Kucka, Locatelli, Poli, Sosa
ATTACCANTI: Bacca, Deulofeu, Lapadula, Ocampos, Suso.*


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Aprile 2017)

Ora si che lo sento davvero mio questo derby, ora si che risento in corpo l'adrenalina come i vecchi tempi!!!!
Spacchiamoliiiii!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## el_gaucho (14 Aprile 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *I convocati di Montella per il derby
> 
> PORTIERI: Donnarumma, Plizzari, Storari
> DIFENSORI: Antonelli, Calabria, De Sciglio, Gomez, Paletta, Romagnoli, Vangioni, Zapata
> ...



Leggeri i nomi dei centrocampisti fa venire i brividi!


----------



## kolao95 (14 Aprile 2017)

Boh, spero non si presenti davvero con Calabria e Mati titolari.


----------



## Doctore (14 Aprile 2017)

Ragazzi ho preso la decisione di non vedere il derby sento troppa tensione...Dopo il closing il tifoso che è in me si è risvegliato e a volte gioca brutti scherzi.


----------



## Clarenzio (14 Aprile 2017)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Boh, spero non si presenti davvero con Calabria e Mati titolari.



Perchè? Ansaldi è una pippa, giusto cercare di sfondare con Calabria e Suso


----------



## kolao95 (15 Aprile 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Perchè? Ansaldi è una pippa, giusto cercare di sfondare con Calabria e Suso



Sì, ma c'è Perisic, che è il doppio di Calabria, che già difensivamente non è sto granché, e può essere letale.


----------



## corvorossonero (15 Aprile 2017)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Sì, ma c'è Perisic, che è il doppio di Calabria, che già difensivamente non è sto granché, e può essere letale.



non è che de sciglio sia molto sveglio eh...


----------



## admin (15 Aprile 2017)

Formazioni dalla Gazzetta in edicola


----------



## Zani (15 Aprile 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Formazioni dalla Gazzetta in edicola



Peccato per Mati, mi sarebbe piaciuto vedere Locatelli mezz'ala, e con lui e Sosa ho paura dello strapotere fisico del centrocampo dell'Inter


----------



## Pit96 (15 Aprile 2017)

Forza Milan!!!!


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Aprile 2017)

Se nell'inter si bloccano candreva e perisic è fatta.
Non vedo altrove giocatori capaci di decidere la partita.


----------



## Heaven (15 Aprile 2017)

Nagatomo e Kondogbia sono un ottimo segnale. Sperando che il secondo non sia in giornata


----------



## Dany20 (15 Aprile 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Formazioni dalla Gazzetta in edicola


Se confrontiamo le rose io non vedo l'Inter superiore al Milan.


----------



## SecondoRosso (15 Aprile 2017)

Prima volta in tribuna autorità! Speriamo bene!!!


----------



## Ragnet_7 (15 Aprile 2017)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Se confrontiamo le rose io non vedo l'Inter superiore al Milan.



loro però hanno un centravanti, noi no.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (15 Aprile 2017)

Fuori gli attributi oggi più che mai!


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (15 Aprile 2017)

Forza ragazzi..


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Aprile 2017)

Il Boss


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Aprile 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Il Boss



Ma quanto gasa con quella faccia? Pronto a spedirti nei campi di lavoro se sbagli


----------



## dottor Totem (15 Aprile 2017)

Continuo a non condividere le scelte di Montella.

I centrali di difesa non si cambiano mai, se non per veri problemi che Paletta non sembra di avere. Zapata è una minaccia costante.

Il centrocampo cambia ogni settimana, un record. Normale che abbiamo grossi problemi, già la linea è scarsa se poi non punta su tre e gli si da continuità può essere solo deleterio. 

Spero che il risultato gli dia ancora ragione perchè oggi non giochiamo contro il palermo.


----------



## koti (15 Aprile 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> loro però hanno un centravanti, noi no.


Anche a centrocampo ci arano. Joao Mario e Gagliardini da noi sarebbero Dio (nonostante non mi faccia impazzire nessuno dei due)


----------



## kolao95 (15 Aprile 2017)

Già in clima derby! Forza vecchio cuore rossonero!


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (15 Aprile 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Il Boss


----------



## Dany20 (15 Aprile 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Il Boss


Daje raga!


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Aprile 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Il Boss



Daje <3


----------



## Clarenzio (15 Aprile 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Il Boss



Solo loro 2, senza corte dei miracoli intorno.
Finalmente!


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Aprile 2017)

*Il Neo presidente, Yonghong Li, è appena arrivato a San Siro. Con lui tutta la delegazione cinese ed Han LI.*


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (15 Aprile 2017)

Anche Han Li era munito di sciarpa rossonera


----------



## Aron (15 Aprile 2017)

Ieri si era sparsa la voce di Gabigoal titolare.
Seeee magari


----------



## kolao95 (15 Aprile 2017)

Confermati Mati, Zapata e Calabria titolari..


----------



## MarcoMilanista (15 Aprile 2017)

Fozza Milan.


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Aprile 2017)

*
Inter: formazione ufficiale (4-2-3-1) 1 Handanovic; 33 D’Ambrosio, 17 Medel, 25 Miranda, 55 Nagatomo; 5 Gagliardini, 7 Konbdogbia; 87 Candreva, 6 Joao Mario, 44 Perisic; 9 Icardi.

Milan: formazione ufficiale (4-3-3) 99 Donnarumma; 96 Calabria, 17 C. Zapata, 13 Romagnoli, 2 De Sciglio; 33 Kucka, 23 Sosa, 14 Mati Fernandez; 8 Suso, 70 Bacca, 7 Deulofeu*


----------



## Willy Wonka (15 Aprile 2017)

forza ragazzi


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Aprile 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *
> Inter: formazione ufficiale (4-2-3-1) 1 Handanovic; 33 D’Ambrosio, 17 Medel, 25 Miranda, 55 Nagatomo; 5 Gagliardini, 7 Konbdogbia; 87 Candreva, 6 Joao Mario, 44 Perisic; 9 Icardi.
> 
> Milan: formazione ufficiale (4-3-3) 99 Donnarumma; 96 Calabria, 17 C. Zapata, 13 Romagnoli, 2 De Sciglio; 33 Kucka, 23 Sosa, 14 Mati Fernandez; 8 Suso, 70 Bacca, 7 Deulofeu*



L'anno prossimo mi auguro che a centrocampo ci sia altro.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (15 Aprile 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *
> Inter: formazione ufficiale (4-2-3-1) 1 Handanovic; 33 D’Ambrosio, 17 Medel, 25 Miranda, 55 Nagatomo; 5 Gagliardini, 7 Konbdogbia; 87 Candreva, 6 Joao Mario, 44 Perisic; 9 Icardi.
> 
> Milan: formazione ufficiale (4-3-3) 99 Donnarumma; 96 Calabria, 17 C. Zapata, 13 Romagnoli, 2 De Sciglio; 33 Kucka, 23 Sosa, 14 Mati Fernandez; 8 Suso, 70 Bacca, 7 Deulofeu*



Un bel Donnarumma che para un rigore ad Icardi.


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Aprile 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *
> Inter: formazione ufficiale (4-2-3-1) 1 Handanovic; 33 D’Ambrosio, 17 Medel, 25 Miranda, 55 Nagatomo; 5 Gagliardini, 7 Konbdogbia; 87 Candreva, 6 Joao Mario, 44 Perisic; 9 Icardi.
> 
> Milan: formazione ufficiale (4-3-3) 99 Donnarumma; 96 Calabria, 17 C. Zapata, 13 Romagnoli, 2 De Sciglio; 33 Kucka, 23 Sosa, 14 Mati Fernandez; 8 Suso, 70 Bacca, 7 Deulofeu*






kolao95 ha scritto:


> Confermati Mati, Zapata e Calabria titolari..



L'unico che mi preoccupa ovviamente è Zapata. Non fa una cappella da troppo tempo.


----------



## admin (15 Aprile 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *
> Inter: formazione ufficiale (4-2-3-1) 1 Handanovic; 33 D’Ambrosio, 17 Medel, 25 Miranda, 55 Nagatomo; 5 Gagliardini, 7 Konbdogbia; 87 Candreva, 6 Joao Mario, 44 Perisic; 9 Icardi.
> 
> Milan: formazione ufficiale (4-3-3) 99 Donnarumma; 96 Calabria, 17 C. Zapata, 13 Romagnoli, 2 De Sciglio; 33 Kucka, 23 Sosa, 14 Mati Fernandez; 8 Suso, 70 Bacca, 7 Deulofeu*



.


----------



## alcyppa (15 Aprile 2017)

Non ero così euforico per una partita da troppo tempo, forza ragazzi!

Purtroppo però dubito che l'Inter perda 3 partite consecutive....


----------



## Chrissonero (15 Aprile 2017)

Forza Milan!

Oggi undici leoni con quella gloriosa maglia bianca.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (15 Aprile 2017)

C'è candreva che va dicendo "dobbiamo vincere, dobbiamo andare in Europa, siamo l'Inter" ahahah 
Ma il pirla lo sa che noi siamo il Milan ? 
Certe interviste le censurerei. Mettere a paragonare il nome Inter con il nome Milan


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Aprile 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *
> Inter: formazione ufficiale (4-2-3-1) 1 Handanovic; 33 D’Ambrosio, 17 Medel, 25 Miranda, 55 Nagatomo; 5 Gagliardini, 7 Konbdogbia; 87 Candreva, 6 Joao Mario, 44 Perisic; 9 Icardi.
> 
> Milan: formazione ufficiale (4-3-3) 99 Donnarumma; 96 Calabria, 17 C. Zapata, 13 Romagnoli, 2 De Sciglio; 33 Kucka, 23 Sosa, 14 Mati Fernandez; 8 Suso, 70 Bacca, 7 Deulofeu*


Il nostro centrocampo è davvero imbarazzante.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (15 Aprile 2017)

La regia di Sky gia mi rompe...Impossibile vedere bene la coreografia del Milan cosi.


----------



## admin (15 Aprile 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *
> Inter: formazione ufficiale (4-2-3-1) 1 Handanovic; 33 D’Ambrosio, 17 Medel, 25 Miranda, 55 Nagatomo; 5 Gagliardini, 7 Konbdogbia; 87 Candreva, 6 Joao Mario, 44 Perisic; 9 Icardi.
> 
> Milan: formazione ufficiale (4-3-3) 99 Donnarumma; 96 Calabria, 17 C. Zapata, 13 Romagnoli, 2 De Sciglio; 33 Kucka, 23 Sosa, 14 Mati Fernandez; 8 Suso, 70 Bacca, 7 Deulofeu*



Forza Milan!

Oggi ancor di più!


----------



## ghettoprollo (15 Aprile 2017)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> La regia di Sky gia mi rompe...Impossibile vedere bene la coreografia del Milan cosi.



Infatti, stavo pensando lo stesso.

Forza ragazzi!


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Aprile 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> L'unico che mi preoccupa ovviamente è Zapata. Non fa una cappella da troppo tempo.



Scontato


----------



## ScArsenal83 (15 Aprile 2017)

Devo dire che a coreografia vince l'inter ...molto simpatica...la notra non si capisce niente....infatti non la inquadrano mai


----------



## Aragorn (15 Aprile 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *
> Inter: formazione ufficiale (4-2-3-1) 1 Handanovic; 33 D’Ambrosio, 17 Medel, 25 Miranda, 55 Nagatomo; 5 Gagliardini, 7 Konbdogbia; 87 Candreva, 6 Joao Mario, 44 Perisic; 9 Icardi.
> 
> Milan: formazione ufficiale (4-3-3) 99 Donnarumma; 96 Calabria, 17 C. Zapata, 13 Romagnoli, 2 De Sciglio; 33 Kucka, 23 Sosa, 14 Mati Fernandez; 8 Suso, 70 Bacca, 7 Deulofeu*



Non sono molto fiducioso, la vedo dura


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Aprile 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Forza Milan!
> 
> Oggi ancor di più!


Mi è tornata la voglia di tifare


----------



## Cenzo (15 Aprile 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *
> Inter: formazione ufficiale (4-2-3-1) 1 Handanovic; 33 D’Ambrosio, 17 Medel, 25 Miranda, 55 Nagatomo; 5 Gagliardini, 7 Konbdogbia; 87 Candreva, 6 Joao Mario, 44 Perisic; 9 Icardi.
> 
> Milan: formazione ufficiale (4-3-3) 99 Donnarumma; 96 Calabria, 17 C. Zapata, 13 Romagnoli, 2 De Sciglio; 33 Kucka, 23 Sosa, 14 Mati Fernandez; 8 Suso, 70 Bacca, 7 Deulofeu*



Guadando le formazioni sulla carta ci fanno a pezzi soprattutto a centrocampo. Ma si sa che la palla è rotonda... Fozza Mila


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Aprile 2017)

Ma sparati Vacca


----------



## admin (15 Aprile 2017)

Maledetto cesso di Vacca!

Che scandalo di attaccante per Dio

Ma pure Deulofeu....


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (15 Aprile 2017)

Ma noooo. Deulofeu e Bacca, due errori gravissimi


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (15 Aprile 2017)

Volano già madonne


----------



## chicagousait (15 Aprile 2017)

Bacca inizia a fare vaccate


----------



## Hellscream (15 Aprile 2017)

Bacca maledetto!!!!


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Aprile 2017)

Ma come si a sbagliare due gol fatti nella stessa azione?


----------



## Aragorn (15 Aprile 2017)

Maledetti


----------



## kolao95 (15 Aprile 2017)

Ma come si fa..


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (15 Aprile 2017)

Zapata qui deve uscire prima, ha lasciato tutto il tempo del mondo a Joao Mario


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (15 Aprile 2017)

Ma porca miseria..


----------



## Darren Marshall (15 Aprile 2017)

Eccomi qua nonostante il fuso orario. Forza Ragazzi!
PS
Mi son perso le coreografie, cosa hanno fatto?


----------



## alcyppa (15 Aprile 2017)

Cosa ha fatto deu


----------



## Heaven (15 Aprile 2017)

Sosa mi sta piacendo


----------



## admin (15 Aprile 2017)

De Scoglio ne facesse una buona


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (15 Aprile 2017)

Incredibile De Sciglio


----------



## alcyppa (15 Aprile 2017)

Maledetto De scemo


----------



## Crox93 (15 Aprile 2017)

Questi dopo due sconfitte, come prevedibile, saranno il nuovo Brasile di Pelè


----------



## admin (15 Aprile 2017)

Ma che c.... fa De Sciglio?


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (15 Aprile 2017)

Che cancro sto de sciglio


----------



## Milo (15 Aprile 2017)

Palo!!!!!


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (15 Aprile 2017)

Svegliati De Sciglio, svegliati!



Che sfiga, Deu!


----------



## Crox93 (15 Aprile 2017)

De Sciglio


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (15 Aprile 2017)

"Il volo del condor è finito x davvero, finalmente anche tu a parametro zero".
Bellissimo questo striscione hahaha


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Aprile 2017)

Certo che sto prncipito è proprio un bel cesso


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (15 Aprile 2017)

Pure il palo..


----------



## Crox93 (15 Aprile 2017)

Dietro c'è da tremare ad ogni azione...


----------



## DavidGoffin (15 Aprile 2017)

Quest'anno l'Inter è più forte non a caso vale molti più milioni di noi. La differenza possiamo farla solo come gioco di squadra, solo con merito dell'allenatore, speriamo. Ogni tanto sembriamo un pò in bambola


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (15 Aprile 2017)

E ancora De Sciglio da brividi


----------



## ghettoprollo (15 Aprile 2017)

Bravo Mati in copertura.

De Sciglio fa mezza roba giusta e una sbagliata.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (15 Aprile 2017)

De scempio ha stancato


----------



## admin (15 Aprile 2017)

Ma passa sto pallone...


----------



## DavidGoffin (15 Aprile 2017)

Non riusciamo a tenere le palle, sembra che siamo tutti meno alti e meno grossi degli interisti


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (15 Aprile 2017)

L'inutile Bacca


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Aprile 2017)

Vacca comq è davvero inutile... una sedia dell'Ikea


----------



## DavidGoffin (15 Aprile 2017)

Sosa vanifica tutto


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (15 Aprile 2017)

Madonna, Sosa. Ha sbagliato la parte piu bella


----------



## Crox93 (15 Aprile 2017)

Io sinceramente non ho mai visto una roba come De Sciglio...davvero, non riesce a fare NULLA


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (15 Aprile 2017)

Niente, un mediocre fa una cosa buona e 5 orrende

Siamo PIENI di mediocri


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (15 Aprile 2017)

Comunque da notare che anche su questo contropiede Bacca e partito in ritardo.


----------



## Milo (15 Aprile 2017)

Cosa abbiamo sprecato...


----------



## admin (15 Aprile 2017)

Bravissimo Deulofeu, ma ha un limite enorme: la porta, il gol.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (15 Aprile 2017)

Ma quando tiri quandoooo


----------



## kolao95 (15 Aprile 2017)

Deulofeu mi sta facendo imbestialire


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (15 Aprile 2017)

Mio dio Deulofeu, n'altro che non si decide

Grande Handa


----------



## Crox93 (15 Aprile 2017)

Deulofeu in progressione è una roba ASSURDA
pero quando arriva sottoporta sbaglia spesso, deve assolutamente migliorare in questo!


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (15 Aprile 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Bravissimo Deulofeu, ma ha un limite enorme: la porta, il gol.


Ed è una pecca troppo grande..


----------



## DavidGoffin (15 Aprile 2017)

Ma ***** ma non gli insegnano che deve usare quel piedino per tirare?? Non è Messi o Ronaldo


----------



## alcyppa (15 Aprile 2017)

De Scoglio strozzati


----------



## Crox93 (15 Aprile 2017)

Finita


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (15 Aprile 2017)

Mamma mia sto cesso schifoso di de sciglio


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (15 Aprile 2017)

Quanto odio De Sciglio.

Un giocatore da Serie B


----------



## admin (15 Aprile 2017)

Maledetto De Scempio


----------



## Milo (15 Aprile 2017)

de sciglio....


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (15 Aprile 2017)

Finita..


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (15 Aprile 2017)

De sciglio maledetto.


----------



## kolao95 (15 Aprile 2017)

De Sciglio un ritardato di proporzione cosmiche


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (15 Aprile 2017)

Bisogna ripartire da De Sciglio, è giovane e può riprendersi

Non dobbiamo venderlo alla Juve, diventerebbe Zambrotta


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (15 Aprile 2017)

Vattene Mattia vattene. Fai schifo.


Sbaglia anche Donnarumma


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Aprile 2017)

Madeltto desciglio


----------



## vitrich86 (15 Aprile 2017)

de sciglio sempre lui... lui e vacca da spedire su marte.. segna max


----------



## Sheva my Hero (15 Aprile 2017)

Quando te ne vai alla Juve brocco schifoso?


----------



## Butcher (15 Aprile 2017)

De Sciglio pazzesco....


----------



## Darren Marshall (15 Aprile 2017)

Ma De Sciglio perché non se ne va?!


----------



## admin (15 Aprile 2017)

Certo che far segnare quel bidone di Candreva...

Mamma mia.


----------



## admin (15 Aprile 2017)

Vacca...


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (15 Aprile 2017)

Sto cesso di candreva solo con noi segna


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Aprile 2017)

C'ha pure la fascia da capitano quel maledetto cesso


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (15 Aprile 2017)

Vacca fa ridere


----------



## Butcher (15 Aprile 2017)

Che se lo prenda la Juve sto aborto


----------



## Aron (15 Aprile 2017)

No ma rinnoviamo a De Sciglio


----------



## robs91 (15 Aprile 2017)

De Schifio e pure Donnarumma mamma mia.


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Aprile 2017)

Che schifo de ceglie


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Aprile 2017)

Che asino


----------



## chicagousait (15 Aprile 2017)

Ma uno della primavera in attacco nn possiamo schierarlo al posto di Bacca?


----------



## Crox93 (15 Aprile 2017)

Se vogliono davvero riportare questa squadra al livello delle top mondiali devono rendersi contro che servono 3 sessioni di mercato da 150 milioni


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (15 Aprile 2017)

Gli schemi, quelli belli


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (15 Aprile 2017)

Che goal regalato.. volano le madonne come non ci fosse un domani ..


----------



## Sheva my Hero (15 Aprile 2017)

Vacca e de scempio, un cesso e un bidet, set di sanitari bello pronto


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (15 Aprile 2017)

E poi si parla male di Vangioni.


De Sciglio ne combina mille di peggio


----------



## Konrad (15 Aprile 2017)

Comunque...ci manca un rigore (altro che fallo di mani) e abbiamo un De Sciglio di troppo...che vada fuori dai maroni quell'inetto


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Aprile 2017)

Mamma mia ullarito sosa dove lo è stato raccattato ? In Turchia


----------



## Butcher (15 Aprile 2017)

Sosa invece è proprio lento di testa.


----------



## admin (15 Aprile 2017)

Ma basta!

Fai entrare Lapadula o anche un minichino


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (15 Aprile 2017)

Donnarumma pure lui sul gol una chiavica


----------



## vitrich86 (15 Aprile 2017)

ma quanto è scarso vacca.. ma è trasparente?!


----------



## alcyppa (15 Aprile 2017)

Basta Vacca dai


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (15 Aprile 2017)

Tra Bacca e De Sciglio e dura dire chi fa piu schifo.


----------



## kolao95 (15 Aprile 2017)

Mio dio Bacca


----------



## sballotello (15 Aprile 2017)

fortunatamente la stagione è quais finita


----------



## admin (15 Aprile 2017)

Finita


----------



## Konrad (15 Aprile 2017)

Postilla...fuori dai maroni anche quella capra colombiana che sta pascolando per terra in area avversaria


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (15 Aprile 2017)

Perfetto, ecco qua


----------



## Crox93 (15 Aprile 2017)

Non era neanche quotato il gol di Icardi
Occhio a non ripetere il 4 a 0 di qualche anno fa, occhio.


----------



## vitrich86 (15 Aprile 2017)

addio..cmq sul primo gol ora che lo rivedo anche colpa di donna che si pianta inspiegabilmente..


----------



## admin (15 Aprile 2017)

Comunque questa è la classifica partita di una squadra di Montella. Chi gioca e chi segna.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (15 Aprile 2017)

Non e che vinca l'Inter. Siamo noi a suicidarsi.


----------



## Hellscream (15 Aprile 2017)

Che bella partita... vabbè che è un derby senza alcun significato, ma perdere così...


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (15 Aprile 2017)

Terzini da terza categoria


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (15 Aprile 2017)

Che difesa patetica


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (15 Aprile 2017)

Pensiamo alla prossima va...


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (15 Aprile 2017)

"Icardi 200 giorni senza gol..."

Voila'


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Aprile 2017)

NOn si può non arrivare in El però ed stare dietro l'Atalanta.. Monella è da esonero


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Aprile 2017)

Niente siamo durati 10 minuti


----------



## Milo (15 Aprile 2017)

Vabbè, finita


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (15 Aprile 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Comunque questa è la classifica partita di una squadra di Montella. Chi gioca e chi segna.



Niente non lo capisce che girare palla a 2 km/h non serve, ma puntare sulla velocità di Suso e Deufoleu in contropiede potrebbe salvarlo


----------



## kolao95 (15 Aprile 2017)

Ma se metti Calabria su Perisic cosa ti aspetti..


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Aprile 2017)

Noi come al solito facciamo la partita e perdiamo


----------



## Underhill84 (15 Aprile 2017)

Calabria e de sciglio da mandare nei campi di lavoro in Cina


----------



## Konrad (15 Aprile 2017)

vabbeh....speriamo almeno che sia utile per capire la verità...che questa squadra necessità più di qualche innesto per competere per la champions


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (15 Aprile 2017)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Ma se metti Calabria su Perisic cosa ti aspetti..



non che ci fosse molto da scegliere...


----------



## Willy Wonka (15 Aprile 2017)

Bacca sei un infame


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (15 Aprile 2017)

Che i cinesi, Fassone e Mirabelli prendano appunti oggi...


----------



## kolao95 (15 Aprile 2017)

Spero la si finisca con 'sti elogi immotivati per Calabria, che al momento è un cesso cosmico, stop.
Due gol non li fai mai ora


----------



## Z A Z A' (15 Aprile 2017)

Quando sbagli mille gol facili, poi li subisci. È sempre così.


----------



## Darren Marshall (15 Aprile 2017)

Subito Locatelli per Mati.


----------



## Igniorante (15 Aprile 2017)

Rientrato giusto in tempo per vedere il raddoppio di questi mentecatti. 
Bravo Romagnoli, e a quanto ho capito bravo anche De Sciglio sul primo gol. 
I nostri chi li ha sbagliati? Immagino la Vacca


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (15 Aprile 2017)

Figurati se ci potevamo godere una settimana perfetta


----------



## DavidGoffin (15 Aprile 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Noi come al solito facciamo la partita e perdiamo



.


----------



## kolao95 (15 Aprile 2017)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> non che ci fosse molto da scegliere...



Spostare De Sciglio a destra e mettere Antonelli a sinistra?


----------



## BossKilla7 (15 Aprile 2017)

Spero che Yonghong li metta mano al portafoglio pesantemente questa estate


----------



## er piscio de gatto (15 Aprile 2017)

Mattia de Sciglio

Mattia de Sciglio

Mattia de Sciglio


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Aprile 2017)

Peccato perchè non stiamo giocando così male, stiamo perdendo per delle giocate singole.


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Aprile 2017)

Comunque se si schiera bacca sempre e comunque poi non possiamo prendercela col giocatore


----------



## Underhill84 (15 Aprile 2017)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Spostare De Sciglio a destra e mettere Antonelli a sinistra?



per cosa... de sciglio è pure peggio di calabria


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (15 Aprile 2017)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Spostare De Sciglio a destra e mettere Antonelli a sinistra?



beh de sciglio pure lui... è dura ma si deve rimpiangere Abate qua


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (15 Aprile 2017)

Vabbè io chiudo, non guardavo una partita da settimane e mi sa che continuerò a farlo, vado a godermi il casatiello


----------



## Snake (15 Aprile 2017)

la cosa buona di questa partita è che sti cessi immondi in un derby li vediamo per l'ultima volta.


----------



## kolao95 (15 Aprile 2017)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> per cosa... de sciglio è pure peggio di calabria



Si ma appunto mettere Antonelli?


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Aprile 2017)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Ma se metti Calabria su Perisic cosa ti aspetti..



Ha fatto *una *azione.

Medel e D'Ambrosio si sono persi Deulofeu molte più volte.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (15 Aprile 2017)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Spostare De Sciglio a destra e mettere Antonelli a sinistra?


Ma basta con De Sciglio a destra. FA SCHIFO A DESTRA A SINISTRA AL CENTRO.


----------



## DrHouse (15 Aprile 2017)

Donnarumma 0
De Sciglio 2
Sosa -4
Mati Fernandez 3 (ha un compito difficile, ma gli levano puntualmente il pallone in mezzo ai piedi) 
Bacca -4


----------



## Dumbaghi (15 Aprile 2017)

Non facciamo 3 passaggi di fila

Poi va be con un vaso di fiori in attacco stavamo 1-0


----------



## dottor Totem (15 Aprile 2017)

E io che mi preoccupavo di Zapata.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (15 Aprile 2017)

Mamma che nervoso... rischiare di perdere l'Europa così...


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (15 Aprile 2017)

Fuori Kucka e Bacca comunque visto che terzini non ne abbiamo...


----------



## JohnShepard (15 Aprile 2017)

Il solito derby. Noi abbiamo le occasioni, loro segnano... De Sciglio vatti a sparare va


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Aprile 2017)

Ma di cosa vi stupite ? Bacca e The Scempio ..


----------



## DavidGoffin (15 Aprile 2017)

Spero sia tutto fatto apposta per Li sugli spalti così possa dire:
ok questo lo tolgo
questo pure
questo anche
questo lo teniamo
questo forse
...


----------



## Petrecte (15 Aprile 2017)

Mati è l'unico che da un po' di dinamismo al cc ... Sosa inutile Kuko non pervenuto .... fuori Sosa dentro Locatelli... fuori Bacca dentro Lapa .... e sperem.....


----------



## Crox93 (15 Aprile 2017)

Dopo questa sconfitta già immagino Ruiu, Gazzetta, Tuttosport, Libero etc... "ECCO IL MILAN DEI CINESI"


----------



## dottor Totem (15 Aprile 2017)

Purtroppo schierare Bacca titolare è il fattore determinante della sconfitta.


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (15 Aprile 2017)

Come si fa a giocare un derby con così tanto menefreghismo e così poca cattiveria sapendo che ti guarda 1/7 della popolazione mondiale, sapendo che vincere vorrebbe dire dare una mazzata all'inter e spedirli fuori dall'europa e sapendo che c'è una nuova proprietà. Tutti da mettere in croce per il primo tempo. De Sciglio veramente una persona di m...a, accidenti a lui. Via a zero come pirlo. Deulofeu e Suso irriconoscibili, Suso specialmente. E non è un buon segnale mancare mancare nelle partite che contano. L'inter senza sforzo si trova sul due a zero, incredibile.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (15 Aprile 2017)

Ci sono due cose scontate:

Se gioca Bacca in attacco siamo in 10 con una che se li arriva la palla buona ne sbaglia 2/3. Solito gol mangiato anche oggi.

Se gioca De Sciglio e scontato che l'avversario lo manda in porta come minimo due volte con le sue indecisioni. Tac.


----------



## Z A Z A' (15 Aprile 2017)

E adesso parte il conto alla rovescia per l'inevitabile espulsione di quel pirla di Kucka.


----------



## marcokaka (15 Aprile 2017)

Come mandare a ******* una partita. Semplice :
- mettendo De Sciglio e Calabria esterni titolari 
- bacca centravanti

Finiamola co sta storia che sono italiani, del settore giovanile ecc... Questi sono prima di tutto due scarsoni !!!
Via a calci in culo sta gente !!!


----------



## Schism75 (15 Aprile 2017)

La colpa come al solito è di chi fa giocare De Sciglio, preferendolo ad Antonelli in maniera che sinceramente non è comprensibile. Almeno giocasse a destra. Bacca inutile come al solito.

Centrocampo inesistente. Se fosse manifesto, ancora una volta, bisogna comprare il centrocampo. Tutto.


----------



## hiei87 (15 Aprile 2017)

Loro sono più forti, ma fino alla dormita di De Sciglio stavamo giocando nettamente meglio. Troppi, troppi errori individuali, sia in fase difensiva, che in fase di finalizzazione.


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Aprile 2017)

Montella, per quanto mi riguarda, non è l'allenatore da cui ripartire.. specialmente se finisci dietro l'Atalanta.. dentro Spalletti aime


----------



## JohnShepard (15 Aprile 2017)

Anche Donnarumma sembra ************* in questo periodo. Bacca esiste?


----------



## __king george__ (15 Aprile 2017)

non ho potuto vedere il primo tempo e mi sa che è stato meglio....

forza milan comunque....una nuova era è iniziata!


----------



## Pit96 (15 Aprile 2017)

Abbiamo preso due gol per i terzini...

Le occasioni avute dovevano essere sfruttate meglio


----------



## Cenzo (15 Aprile 2017)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Ci sono due cose scontate:
> 
> Se gioca Bacca in attacco siamo in 10 con una che se li arriva la palla buona ne sbaglia 2/3. Solito gol mangiato anche oggi.
> 
> Se gioca De Sciglio e scontato che l'avversario lo manda in porta come minimo due volte con le sue indecisioni. Tac.



Ragazzi c'è poco da fare e c'è poco da dire. Non è colpa di Bacca o di De Sciglio. Sono nettamente più forti nel complesso e lo stanno dimostrando. Punto.


----------



## Dany20 (15 Aprile 2017)

Basta con De Sciglio! Dov'è Antonelli?


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (15 Aprile 2017)

Sto ritardato pure la fascia di capitano, che nervi cristo santo


----------



## Aragorn (15 Aprile 2017)

De Sciglio capitano è l'emblema del livello tecnico di questa squadra


----------



## de sica (15 Aprile 2017)

È giusto così quando ti mangi 3 palle gol e giochi con quel aborto davanti


----------



## Dany20 (15 Aprile 2017)

Cenzo ha scritto:


> Ragazzi c'è poco da fare e c'è poco da dire. Non è colpa di Bacca o di De Sciglio. Sono nettamente più forti nel complesso e lo stanno dimostrando. Punto.


A me non sembra. La partita è stata equilibrata. Anche loro hanno fatto errori abbastanza banali.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (15 Aprile 2017)

Che zozzeria


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Aprile 2017)

Troppo bella questa settimana, qualcosa doveva andare storto.

Poi, senza un attaccante serio e con De Sciglio, proprio non c'è speranza.


----------



## ScArsenal83 (15 Aprile 2017)

Calabria e De Sciglio oggi sono come il burro morbidi ...Bacca inesistente... Deolufeu che non tira mai....se questo è il benvenuto ai cinesi rischiamo di farli scappare.....


----------



## Jackdvmilan (15 Aprile 2017)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> A me non sembra. La partita è stata equilibrata. Anche loro hanno fatto errori abbastanza banali.



Certo che se Deulo non si cacasse sotto ogni volta che è davanti al portiere...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Aprile 2017)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> A me non sembra. La partita è stata equilibrata. Anche loro hanno fatto errori abbastanza banali.



Quoto, i disastri di un paio di nostri giocatori stanno facendo la differenza.


----------



## ScArsenal83 (15 Aprile 2017)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> A me non sembra. La partita è stata equilibrata. Anche loro hanno fatto errori abbastanza banali.



Si a livello tecnico proprio non ci siamo ne dà una parte ne dall'altra... 2 giocate ciascuno di qualità il resto solo errori,chissà in quanti degli 800mln hanno già cambiato canale


----------



## kolao95 (15 Aprile 2017)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Ma basta con De Sciglio a destra. FA SCHIFO A DESTRA A SINISTRA AL CENTRO.



Si ma a destra chi metti, che Calabria è un vomito..


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (15 Aprile 2017)

Comunque da notare che Donnarumma da quando Raiola e uscito con le sue frasi ha avuto un calo notevole, che poi per l'eta ci sta,


----------



## kolao95 (15 Aprile 2017)

Ahahah mancava solo Ocamoos


----------



## Kaw (15 Aprile 2017)

Se giochi con Calabria e De Sciglio terzini, certe cose devi aspettartele.
Non capisco l'ostracismo a Antonelli.

Comunque le occasioni le abbiamo avute, ma molto male secondo me nel gioco.
Al secondo tempo ci vuole un cambio di marcia, che ad ora è difficile da immaginare...


----------



## robs91 (15 Aprile 2017)

De Sciglio e Calabria sono due pippe.


----------



## JohnShepard (15 Aprile 2017)

Ocampos


----------



## Z A Z A' (15 Aprile 2017)

Si vabbè Ocampos...
Il giocatore più fumoso in rosa.


----------



## robs91 (15 Aprile 2017)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Comunque da notare che Donnarumma da quando Raiola e uscito con le sue frasi ha avuto un calo notevole, che poi per l'eta ci sta,



Se qualcuno offre più di 60 milioni possono anche andarsene.Non mi interssa avere il portiere fenomeno(?) e il resto della squadra scandaloso.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (15 Aprile 2017)

Ocampos non segnerebbe nemmeno su una porta tipo field goal della NFL


----------



## admin (15 Aprile 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Montella, per quanto mi riguarda, non è l'allenatore da cui ripartire.. specialmente se finisci dietro l'Atalanta.. dentro Spalletti aime



Montella è un allenatore che non riesce MAI ad alzare il livello.

E nei momenti decisivi, si scioglie come neve al sole. 

Che vi devo dire, magari mi sbaglierò, ma se ripartissimo da Montella butteremmo anche l'anno prossimo.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (15 Aprile 2017)

M'immagino la carica che avra' dato il capitano De Sciglio


----------



## Butcher (15 Aprile 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Montella è un allenatore che non riesce MAI ad alzare il livello.
> 
> E nei momenti decisivi, si scioglie come neve al sole.
> 
> Che vi devo dire, magari mi sbaglierò, ma se ripartissimo da Montella butteremmo anche l'anno prossimo.



Assolutamente, è un allenatore di media-alta classifica.


----------



## Igniorante (15 Aprile 2017)

Ma perché Montella insiste con quel cesso di Bacca? Ogni settimana esce fuori Lapadula titolare, ma poi alla fine...


----------



## robs91 (15 Aprile 2017)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Ma perché Montella insiste con quel cesso di Bacca? Ogni settimana esce fuori Lapadula titolare, ma poi alla fine...



Fanno pena entrambi.


----------



## dottor Totem (15 Aprile 2017)

Calabria ha 18 anni. Un errore di ingenuità è comprensibile. Così pure quello di Donnarumma.

Desciglio e romagnoli sono imperdonabili. Mollissimi.


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Aprile 2017)

Una squadra che va in giro con The scempio capitano, è lo specchio della mediocrità


----------



## Konrad (15 Aprile 2017)

de sciglio svegliaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (15 Aprile 2017)

Madonna, De Sciglio e qualcosa di allucinante.




Igniorante ha scritto:


> Ma perché Montella insiste con quel cesso di Bacca? Ogni settimana esce fuori Lapadula titolare, ma poi alla fine...



Non si capisce minimamente, per segnare ha bisogno di essere liberissimo, si mangia un bel numero di occasioni, per non parlare delle azioni vanificate. Lo stesso discorse vale anche per De Sciglio. Seppur scarso Vengioni nelle sue uscite fino adesso non ha fatto tutti sti errori che De Sciglio commette con una frequenza spaventosa.


----------



## de sica (15 Aprile 2017)

Che abominio de sciglio


----------



## Darren Marshall (15 Aprile 2017)

De Sciglio deve avere qualche problema...


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Aprile 2017)

Maledetto chi ha messo De sciglio


----------



## David Gilmour (15 Aprile 2017)

Ma perché Bonaventura e Abate e non De Sciglio? Perché?


----------



## admin (15 Aprile 2017)

Basta Vacca

Basta!


----------



## David Gilmour (15 Aprile 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Basta Vacca
> 
> Basta!



Ma infatti! Montella dovrebbe rispondere dell'indecenza di schierare sempre questo inutile.


----------



## Konrad (15 Aprile 2017)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> De Sciglio deve avere qualche problema...



Di testa sicuramente...non basta un reggimento di psicoterapeuti per lui


----------



## Milo (15 Aprile 2017)

Ragazzi Calabria non è pronto, non capisco perché Montella non piace Antonelli, per me il suo lo fa


----------



## David Gilmour (15 Aprile 2017)

Anche Donnarumma qualche spiegazione sul primo gol dovrebbe darla!


----------



## Victorss (15 Aprile 2017)

Vergogna. Vergogna tutti.


----------



## Hellscream (15 Aprile 2017)

Speriamo che almeno serva alla dirigenza per capire ancora meglio che 3/4 di questa squadra è da buttare a mare...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (15 Aprile 2017)

Giusto togliere Kucka, oggi non pervenuto. Pero dubito che Locatelli cambi qualcosa


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Aprile 2017)

Entra il fratello di Poli


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (15 Aprile 2017)

Altra palla persa di Vacca. Quanto e dannoso questo scarsone


----------



## David Gilmour (15 Aprile 2017)

Almeno evitiamo di finirla in 10.


----------



## Chrissonero (15 Aprile 2017)

Ma come si fa a togliere Kucka e lasciare in campo De Sciglio, Bacca e Calabria????



Metti pure Kucka come terzino su Perisic..



Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> M'immagino la carica che avra' dato il capitano De Sciglio



Anche in questo secondo tempo vedo abbastanza carico il capitano...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (15 Aprile 2017)

QUante bestemmie. Quella maledetta vacca colombiana non ne azzecca una, UNA! Li Icardi l'avrebbe messa 10 volte.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (15 Aprile 2017)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Ma come si fa a togliere Kucka e lasciare in campo De Sciglio, Bacca e Calabria????
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Basta vederlo in faccia che ti toglie quel poco di vitalita' che si ha nel corpo


----------



## David Gilmour (15 Aprile 2017)

Dov'era Bacca lì? Non l'ha visto il gol di Icardi?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (15 Aprile 2017)

Ma basta Montella! Quando togli la vacca?


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (15 Aprile 2017)

Troppi cessi in questa squadra


----------



## de sica (15 Aprile 2017)

Ancora questo scempio


----------



## Konrad (15 Aprile 2017)

e siamo a 2---chissà se orsato fischia quando un difensore spara a deulofeu


----------



## Ruuddil23 (15 Aprile 2017)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Ma come si fa a togliere Kucka e lasciare in campo De Sciglio, Bacca e Calabria????
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kucka purtroppo è a rischio espulsione


----------



## kolao95 (15 Aprile 2017)

Ma Locatelli non si vergogna?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (15 Aprile 2017)

Scambiate D'a,brosio con De Sciglio e Icardi con Bacca e questa partita sarebbe sul 1-0 per noi, come minimo. La differenza sta qui.


----------



## Pit96 (15 Aprile 2017)

Locatelli entrato male


----------



## Aragorn (15 Aprile 2017)

Se non altro i nuovi dirigenti potranno rendersi conto di quanto, a prescindere dagli errori dell'allenatore, questa rosa faccia schifo


----------



## David Gilmour (15 Aprile 2017)

Si scalda Poli! La mossa del genio!


----------



## alcyppa (15 Aprile 2017)

Poli si scalda. POLI.


Ritiro tutto, incenerite Montella.


----------



## admin (15 Aprile 2017)

Sto Handanovic pare sempre tutto. Incredibile.


----------



## Darren Marshall (15 Aprile 2017)

Non può davvero mettere Poli dai, sarebbe da ritiro immediato del patentino.


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Aprile 2017)

L'unico che ci tiene è Deulofeu sicuro partente mah


----------



## Black (15 Aprile 2017)

Ma de sciglio la juve lo vuole ancora dopo oggi?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (15 Aprile 2017)

Lapadula cosa ha fatto a Montella? Manco 24 minuti e continuiamo con Vacca come unica punta.

Nemmeno Ocampos.


Se mette Poli cambio canale. Scelta paragonabile a quella di Ancelotti di mettere Emerson nei minuti finale di un Fiorentina Milan con vantaggio viola. Una delle scelte piu assurde di sempre.


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Aprile 2017)

Dobbiamo fare un tentantivo per Spalletti.. non lo reputo un top, ma bisogna leversi dalle balle Montella. Altrimenti si butta via un'altra stagione.


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Aprile 2017)

Deve mettere Lapa


----------



## Aragorn (15 Aprile 2017)

Difendiamo il 2 a 0


----------



## Black (15 Aprile 2017)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Se non altro i nuovi dirigenti potranno rendersi conto di quanto, a prescindere dagli errori dell'allenatore, questa rosa faccia schifo



penso lo sapessero già. Comunque su bacca sicuramente hanno avuto conferma


----------



## David Gilmour (15 Aprile 2017)

Assente non giustificato Suso.
L'Inda ci ha soffocato col pressing e il nostro super-coach non ha trovato alternative.
Attendiamo fiduciosi l'ingresso di Poli.
Nausea. Dovevamo staccarli oggi!


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (15 Aprile 2017)

Ma noi un allenatore lo abbiamo?


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Aprile 2017)

Rendiamoci conto che al 70' Inter avanti 2-0 ha aggiunto una punta e noi niente


----------



## Darren Marshall (15 Aprile 2017)

Bacca neanche a porta vuota


----------



## alcyppa (15 Aprile 2017)

No vabbè


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (15 Aprile 2017)

Sparati Bacca, sparati!


----------



## David Gilmour (15 Aprile 2017)

Bacca devi romperti tutto!


----------



## Konrad (15 Aprile 2017)

ma cambialoooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Aragorn (15 Aprile 2017)

Roba da ufficio inchieste


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (15 Aprile 2017)

ahahahaha. Sosa strafinito. Bravo, Vincenzo, aspetta ancora un po!


----------



## Darren Marshall (15 Aprile 2017)

Finalmente Lapadula! Finalmente!!


----------



## admin (15 Aprile 2017)

Spero che la nuova proprietà si renda conto che la prima urgenza è l'allenatore.


----------



## Crox93 (15 Aprile 2017)

No dai Bacca è un troll


----------



## Konrad (15 Aprile 2017)

Che tristezza...loro hanno 10 volte la ns voglia...questo a prescindere dall'evidenza che sono più forti


----------



## Darren Marshall (15 Aprile 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Spero che la nuova proprietà si renda conto che la prima urgenza è l'allenatore.


Eh ma Montella sta facendo il miracolo cit


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (15 Aprile 2017)

Rendiamoci conto che Montella ha aspetto il trentesimo minuto del secondo tempo per aggiungere Lapadula in una gara finita 0-2 gia nel primo tempo. Assurdo.


----------



## Darren Marshall (15 Aprile 2017)

Ma l'arbitro non ci fischia mai nulla?


----------



## Aron (15 Aprile 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Spero che la nuova proprietà si renda conto che la prima urgenza è l'allenatore.



Anche Guardiola potrebbe fare poco con De Sciglio, Sosa, Mati ecc. ecc.


----------



## Aron (15 Aprile 2017)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma l'arbitro non ci fischia mai nulla?



Da quest'arbitro che t'aspetti...


----------



## DavidGoffin (15 Aprile 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Anche Guardiola potrebbe fare poco con De Sciglio, Sosa, Mati ecc. ecc.


.


----------



## Konrad (15 Aprile 2017)

Baccaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Aron (15 Aprile 2017)

Bacca oggi scandaloso


----------



## admin (15 Aprile 2017)

Vacca aahaahahahahaha
Ne facesse mezza buona


----------



## admin (15 Aprile 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Bacca oggi scandaloso



Oggi?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (15 Aprile 2017)

Bacca e forse il peggior attaccante che ho visto nella mia vita


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (15 Aprile 2017)

Bacca e' da spedire su Marte.


----------



## Heaven (15 Aprile 2017)

Bacca un cancro


----------



## JohnShepard (15 Aprile 2017)

Bacca hai rotto le palle! Fai defecare


----------



## Igniorante (15 Aprile 2017)

Penso di non aver mai bestemmiato tanto in vita mia...


----------



## kolao95 (15 Aprile 2017)

Questo non salta neanche un birillo


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Aprile 2017)

E quando mai


----------



## Black (15 Aprile 2017)

Bacca non deve più giocare neanche un minuto. È scandaloso


----------



## MarcoMilanista (15 Aprile 2017)

Via Montella perché con questa rosa for****abile sta deludendo le aspettative. Mi sembra ovvio.


----------



## Pit96 (15 Aprile 2017)

Era rigore au Bacca


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (15 Aprile 2017)

***** d** da prendere a pedate nel c***. Vacca di m****


----------



## Black (15 Aprile 2017)

Se penso ai 30 milioni per bacca. ...grazie condor


----------



## de sica (15 Aprile 2017)

Intanto rigore non dato per fallo di mano di D'ambrosio


----------



## Konrad (15 Aprile 2017)

gooooooooooooooooooolllllllllll

romagnoliiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## admin (15 Aprile 2017)

Romagnoli!!!


----------



## admin (15 Aprile 2017)

Grande gol!


----------



## kolao95 (15 Aprile 2017)

Alessiooooooooi


----------



## sbrodola (15 Aprile 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Spero che la nuova proprietà si renda conto che la prima urgenza è l'allenatore.





Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Eh ma Montella sta facendo il miracolo cit



Portiere 18 anni, terzino ex primavera scarso (sopratutto fisicamente ), centrale dx ex udinese e Villareal, centrale sx ok dai, terzino sx va beh un morto addormentato, mezzala sx ex panchina viola, mediano ex besiktas, mezzala dx ex Genoa, ala dx ex panchina Liverpool ok, centravanti altro morto, ala sx ex panchina everton ok.....colpa dell'allenatore


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (15 Aprile 2017)

Bacca è un cesso non se ne può più ragazzi...


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (15 Aprile 2017)

Alessio...


----------



## David Gilmour (15 Aprile 2017)

Anticipone sul primo palo di Romagnoli. Dai ***** dai!


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (15 Aprile 2017)

Grande Alessio!!


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Aprile 2017)

Romagnoli meglio di bacca


----------



## Black (15 Aprile 2017)

E vaiiiii


----------



## DavidGoffin (15 Aprile 2017)

Che tristezza, meritavamo minimo il pareggio, loro per i primi 20 minuti quasi inesistenti. 2 tiri 2 vaccate per colpa dei nostri singoli incapaci e 2 gol.
De Sciglio ha problemi di autostima si sa, è da mandare via. Donnarumma è giovane ma deve troppo migliorare coi tempi e coi piedi.
Con dietro una buona squadra anche Bacca andrebbe bene, i gol li fa basta guardare i numeri

Dai che è l'ultimo derby così con questa differenza di rosa


----------



## MarcoMilanista (15 Aprile 2017)

Tanto non si pareggia, non vi agitate.


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Aprile 2017)

Forse tardi però dai


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (15 Aprile 2017)

Ora tutti avanti e che dio ce la mandi buona...


----------



## Igniorante (15 Aprile 2017)

Bisogna pareggiare assolutamente, o tiro il computer dalla finestra


----------



## cremone (15 Aprile 2017)

Male Suso oggi


----------



## Konrad (15 Aprile 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Anche Guardiola potrebbe fare poco con De Sciglio, Sosa, Mati ecc. ecc.



Ma vogliamo aggiungere anche lo stesso Lapadula...Poli come riserva...


----------



## Konrad (15 Aprile 2017)

ma alzatevi maledetti


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (15 Aprile 2017)

Comunque SUso, Deulofeu e De Sciglio che si passano la palla e cercano dribbling invece di buttarla al mezzo sono da prendere a sberle.


----------



## Aron (15 Aprile 2017)

Sti ***-zo di perdazzurri


----------



## Konrad (15 Aprile 2017)

dai che la METTIAMOOOOOO


----------



## Milo (15 Aprile 2017)

A me è piaciuto Locatelli


----------



## kolao95 (15 Aprile 2017)

Ma passate sta cristo di palla, per dio


----------



## MaschioAlfa (15 Aprile 2017)

I perdazzurri hanno il doppio della nostra voglia di vincere.. 
Sono sempre al raddoppio e hanno una foga paurosa..
Noi siamo al passeggio


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (15 Aprile 2017)

Finita. Dopo il gol si sono giocati 3-4 minuti.

Grazie a Montella per le sue scelta demenziali oggi.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (15 Aprile 2017)

Goallllllllll Donnarumma!!!!!


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Aprile 2017)

gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool


----------



## admin (15 Aprile 2017)

Gooooooooolllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## Konrad (15 Aprile 2017)

Goooooooooooooooolllllllllll


----------



## David Gilmour (15 Aprile 2017)

godo godo godo


----------



## JohnShepard (15 Aprile 2017)

Gooooooooooooooooool


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (15 Aprile 2017)

Godoooooooooooooooo


----------



## kolao95 (15 Aprile 2017)

Seeee sto sborrandoooi


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Aprile 2017)

Pazzesco


----------



## Dumbaghi (15 Aprile 2017)

Vi amo


----------



## Kaw (15 Aprile 2017)

SIiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Butcher (15 Aprile 2017)

Oh yeees


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (15 Aprile 2017)

Non ho piu voce


----------



## Konrad (15 Aprile 2017)

Godooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (15 Aprile 2017)

Seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee impazziscooooooo


----------



## MaschioAlfa (15 Aprile 2017)

Dio esiste....

Dio esiste e tifa il milan


Godoooooooooo


----------



## Schism75 (15 Aprile 2017)

Il calcio è pazzo. Ma GODO!


----------



## ScArsenal83 (15 Aprile 2017)

Ahahahah ahaha questo pareggio in questo modo vale più di un 6 a 0 ahaha ahaha è sempre l'inter ahahahah


----------



## David Gilmour (15 Aprile 2017)

Sto morendo! In**lati alla grande!


----------



## Igniorante (15 Aprile 2017)

Oddio oddio mi piglia un infarto


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (15 Aprile 2017)

Goooooooooooollll ****eeeeeeeeeeee!!!


----------



## JohnShepard (15 Aprile 2017)

Ragazzi mai goduto così tanto, vi amo!


----------



## MarcoMilanista (15 Aprile 2017)

Non mi dite che ha segnato davvero Gigio?


----------



## Pit96 (15 Aprile 2017)

Ahahahahah


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Aprile 2017)

Godo


----------



## diavolo (15 Aprile 2017)

Seeee godo melme


----------



## Underhill84 (15 Aprile 2017)

Godo luridi maiali. Simulatori di.*****


----------



## BossKilla7 (15 Aprile 2017)

AHAHAHAHAHAHAH manco così vincono quei sfigati


----------



## Crox93 (15 Aprile 2017)

Godoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Heaven (15 Aprile 2017)

Siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## alcyppa (15 Aprile 2017)

HAHAHAHAHAHA

GODISSIMO, maledetti sfinteristi.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (15 Aprile 2017)

Gli abbiamo reso quello dell'andataaaaa seeeeeee


----------



## Konrad (15 Aprile 2017)

MA QUANTO è BELLO NON ESSERE INTERISTA???


----------



## Pit96 (15 Aprile 2017)

Ha fatto gol Zapata all'ultimo secondo


----------



## Aron (15 Aprile 2017)

Ahahahah ci siam vendicati dell'andata


----------



## David Gilmour (15 Aprile 2017)

E l'Indah in disco a ballare il suca suca! Ahahahhaahhahahah!


----------



## MaschioAlfa (15 Aprile 2017)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

Fozzzzzzzza milannnmmmn

Grande yong Hong Esulta con noi.....


----------



## smallball (15 Aprile 2017)

godooooooo


----------



## Igniorante (15 Aprile 2017)

Madonnina, meno male che l'arbitro ha fatto giocare di più, come godoooooo ahahah


----------



## Black (15 Aprile 2017)

Godooooooooo Godooooooooo


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (15 Aprile 2017)

Possono solo vergognarsi al di là del pareggio. Non si può giocare così la partita più importante dell'anno, con questo menefreghismo e con questa sufficienza. 90 minuti come se fosse un amichevole. Uomini che valgono poco, prima servono persone serie poi i giocatori forti.


----------



## cremone (15 Aprile 2017)

MarcoMilanista ha scritto:


> Non mi dite che ha segnato davvero Gigio?



Zapata credo


----------



## Aron (15 Aprile 2017)

Prendere goal da Zapata


----------



## fabri47 (15 Aprile 2017)

Sto godendo come un maiale!!! Quanto ho urlato dalla gioia. Uguale a come ce l'avevano messo nel didietro all'andata.


----------



## Aragorn (15 Aprile 2017)

Credo di star per avere un infarto ... ma non importa, almeno morirò felice !!!!!


----------



## Black (15 Aprile 2017)

W yonghong li w il milan w fassone. ... inda rosikaaaaaaa


----------



## Kaw (15 Aprile 2017)

Avrò un erezione da qui alla fine di campionato


----------



## gianluca1193 (15 Aprile 2017)

G-o-d-o


----------



## Z A Z A' (15 Aprile 2017)

ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (15 Aprile 2017)

Godo come un maiale !!!


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (15 Aprile 2017)

Derby dell'andata a parti invertite


----------



## Black (15 Aprile 2017)

Non mi sono nemmeno reso conto che ha segnato Zapata. ...


----------



## Darren Marshall (15 Aprile 2017)

Goduria massima!!!'


----------



## Marco23 (15 Aprile 2017)

Come all'andata


----------



## gianluca1193 (15 Aprile 2017)

Troppe emozioni positive nelle ultime 72 ore


----------



## Black (15 Aprile 2017)

Meglio di una vittoria. Week end fantastico. Ora messi regalaci un altra gioia


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Aprile 2017)

Sto male


----------



## smallball (15 Aprile 2017)

partita pazzesca


----------



## DavidGoffin (15 Aprile 2017)

GODO maledetti interisti nemmeno con la fortuna riescono contro il nostro cuore!

E anche chi ce l'ha con montella che ha una squadra di brocchi


----------



## MarcoMilanista (15 Aprile 2017)

Comunque, questi due derby confermano che la differenza tra le due rose... non è così abissale.


----------



## JohnShepard (15 Aprile 2017)

Bravo Icardi piangi lurida melma schifosa! Sto male


----------



## Pit96 (15 Aprile 2017)

Alla fine meritavamo di pareggiarla


----------



## hiei87 (15 Aprile 2017)

Come godoooooooooo!!!!
Avevo spento la tv dopo il fallo di Locatelli.
FOZZA MILAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Aprile 2017)

Gooooooooooooooodoooooooooo


----------



## fabri47 (15 Aprile 2017)

Che settimana bellissima. Se avevamo un attaccante migliore di Bacca si faceva anche un altro gol, ma chissenefrega. Ora continuiamo così. Dobbiamo assolutamente conquistare un posto in Europa League.


----------



## ACM_Dennis (15 Aprile 2017)

Che goduria in questa settimana


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (15 Aprile 2017)

Non meritavamo di perdere.
Abbiamo fatto 8-9 tiri contro 2.
Ce l'avete con Montella, ma che colpa ne ha lui di De Sciglio e Bacca? Ha messo anche 5 attaccanti alla fine.
A me oggi è piaciuto più il Milan che l'Inter, alla faccia dei telecronisti Sky


----------



## Willy Wonka (15 Aprile 2017)

Necessito di un ricovero urgente


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Aprile 2017)

Godooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Aprile 2017)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Non meritavamo di perdere.
> Abbiamo fatto 8-9 tiri contro 2.
> Ce l'avete con Montella, ma che colpa ne ha lui di De Sciglio e Bacca? Ha messo anche 5 attaccanti alla fine.
> A me oggi è piaciuto più il Milan che l'Inter, alla faccia dei telecronisti Sky



Oltre a questo, il pareggio è merito suo, ha messo la squadra bene con i cambi. Poteva farli 5 minuti prima ma va bene così.


----------



## Gekyn (15 Aprile 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Necessito di un ricovero urgente



Se non mi viene L infarto oggi.....


----------



## David Gilmour (15 Aprile 2017)

Mi sento come se avessi vinto una notte con Hitomi Tanaka.
Al di là dell'esultanza legittima, la partita è stata uno schifo. Uno schifo. Questa squadra è indegna.
De Sciglio, Bacca su tutti.
E Montella dovrebbe spiegarci il suo piano B quando ha visto che l'Indah ci pressava alto e eravamo strozzati senza saper costruire una cippa di nulla. E ci spiegasse, per l'ennesima volta, Bacca in campo. De Sciglio, almeno ci prova, per quanto inadatto. L'altro non si sbatte, se perde palla non fa uno scatto per recuperare neanche a morire e si perde in proteste e imprecazioni.
Da luglio facce nuove, please. E il centrocampo deve essere rifatto com-ple-ta-men-te! Via tutti, rimangano Locatelli e Bonaventura.
L'unica nota positiva è che l'Indah non ci ha superati; ora speriamo che la Roma faccia il suo. Daje!


----------



## Victorss (15 Aprile 2017)

Muoiooooooooooo!!!! Meglio che trombareeeeeeee! Siiii che bellooooo aaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## admin (15 Aprile 2017)

Che goduria!!!!

Daje!

Anche se resto convinto che potevamo vincerla. Formazione totalmente sbagliata.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (15 Aprile 2017)

non posso crederci, sto godendo troppo 

Comunque non meritavamo assolutamente di perdere


----------



## Konrad (15 Aprile 2017)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Finita. Dopo il gol si sono giocati 3-4 minuti.
> 
> Grazie a Montella per le sue scelta demenziali oggi.


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Aprile 2017)

Ho avuto un orgasmo incredibileeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Aprile 2017)

Sto male raga


----------



## kolao95 (15 Aprile 2017)

Perso la voce.. Rinnovo a vita per Zapatone


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (15 Aprile 2017)

Non ho più voce...


----------



## Underhill84 (15 Aprile 2017)

Ma vogliamo parlare della sciabolata di locatelli su quel maiale di gagliardini?


----------



## Igniorante (15 Aprile 2017)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Se non mi viene L infarto oggi.....



Madonna veramente, mi son dovuto mettere a sedere, in più avevo appena bevuto un caffè. 
Comunque non abbiamo rubato niente, anzi, a dire il vero con le occasioni avute potevamo pure vincerla.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (15 Aprile 2017)

Questa settimana è un godimento continuo.
Prima gli addii dei due maledetti, poi il gol del pareggio di ZAPATA nel derby al 96'.
Settimana indimenticabile.
Potevamo vincerla ma tutto sommato va bene così


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (15 Aprile 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Oltre a questo, il pareggio è merito suo, ha messo la squadra bene con i cambi. Poteva farli 5 minuti prima ma va bene così.



La squadra ha uno spirito ed un gioco
A queste basi, dobbiamo aggiungere un forte terzino sinistro, un forte difensore centrale, due forti centrocampisti, un forte centravanti.
La base come idea di gioco deve essere portata avanti. C'è la base, ci vogliono solo maggiori qualità tecniche. Dobbiamo cambiare gli interpreti, non la filosofia.
Con un grande mercato, possiamo tornare forti.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (15 Aprile 2017)

Mamma mia ragazzi... mamma mia.. sto godendo... sto godendo troppo... 
gli abbiamo reso anche l'andata ed il goal alla fine... 
stupendo ragazzi... tutto troppo bello


----------



## VonVittel (15 Aprile 2017)

Rigore su kucka solare negato, perdite di tempo continue e si lamentano


----------



## Aragorn (15 Aprile 2017)

Forse unico caso nella storia di questo sport in cui un pareggio è addirittura più godurioso di una vittoria


----------



## fabri47 (15 Aprile 2017)

VonVittel ha scritto:


> Rigore su kucka solare negato, perdite di tempo continue e si lamentano


Oppure il fallo di mano di D'ambrosio quando ha marcato Lapadula che voleva colpire di testa su cross di Bacca.

Sto godendo ancora!!!


----------



## Black (15 Aprile 2017)

Ma avete letto lo striscione dedicato a galliani dalla curva? Fantastico! !!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Aprile 2017)

Con un attaccante serio questa partita si vince 4-2.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (15 Aprile 2017)

Quanto godooo. Un sogno paraggiarla come hanno fatto loro all andata


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Aprile 2017)

Partita buttata prima da Montella e poi da Pioli. Adesso cerchiamo di restare davanti fino alla fine va


----------



## admin (15 Aprile 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Con un attaccante serio questa partita si vince 4-2.



Esatto.

Con un attaccante serio e con una formazione azzeccata.


----------



## Igniorante (15 Aprile 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Con un attaccante serio questa partita si vince 4-2.



Ma anche più, Vacca s'è mangiato 4 o 5 palle gol


----------



## Konrad (15 Aprile 2017)

La squadra non va solo ritoccata, va rinnovata pesantemente...se l'obiettivo è quello delle prime 4 posizioni.
Io penso che questo gruppo di onesti (e anche mediocri in taluni casi) mestieranti del calcio con pochi dotati di stoffa se non di classe è dove si trova in classifica solo grazie all'opera di Montella...altrimenti avremmo già abbandonato ogni velleità di classifica da molte giornate.


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (15 Aprile 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Esatto.
> 
> Con un attaccante serio e con una formazione azzeccata.



La formazione è azzeccata, anche perché è l'unica possibile.
Noi quelli abbiamo.
Cosa può cambiare? Non gioca De Sciglio ma Vangioni?
Non gioca Bacca ma Lapadula?
Non gioca Sosa ma Locatelli?
Scusate...ma cosa cambia? Manco avessimo Messi in panchina ...


----------



## MaggieCloun (15 Aprile 2017)

Goduria infinitaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## MarcoMilanista (15 Aprile 2017)

Konrad ha scritto:


> La squadra non va solo ritoccata, va rinnovata pesantemente...se l'obiettivo è quello delle prime 4 posizioni.
> Io penso che questo gruppo di onesti (e anche mediocri in taluni casi) mestieranti del calcio con pochi dotati di stoffa se non di classe è dove si trova in classifica solo grazie all'opera di Montella...altrimenti avremmo già abbandonato ogni velleità di classifica da molte giornate.



Concordo. Un altro allenatore sarebbe al nono posto ora.


----------



## de sica (15 Aprile 2017)

Come godooooooo


----------



## Victorss (15 Aprile 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Con un attaccante serio questa partita si vince 4-2.


Giuro che ho appena detto queste identiche parole a mio fratello. 30 secondi fa.


----------



## VonVittel (15 Aprile 2017)

Sto ancora godendo


----------



## Doctore (15 Aprile 2017)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> La formazione è azzeccata, anche perché è l'unica possibile.
> Noi quelli abbiamo.
> Cosa può cambiare? Non gioca De Sciglio ma Vangioni?
> Non gioca Bacca ma Lapadula?
> ...



infatti quoto...Non capisco cosa ci si lamenta a fare.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (15 Aprile 2017)

Ma quanto godooooooooo!!! Ma quanto cavolo sto godendo!!!! Ci siamo vendicati con gli interessi del derby di andata!! A casaaaaaa!


----------



## VonVittel (15 Aprile 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Oppure il fallo di mano di D'ambrosio quando ha marcato Lapadula che voleva colpire di testa su cross di Bacca.
> 
> Sto godendo ancora!!!



Verissimo!


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Aprile 2017)

Godo tantissimo raga ma tantissimo


----------



## Darren Marshall (15 Aprile 2017)

Vi sono foto dell'esultanza dei cinesi?


----------



## alcyppa (15 Aprile 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Esatto.
> 
> Con un attaccante serio e con una formazione azzeccata.



Concordo.

Certa gente è ora che la smetta di mettere piede in campo. Basta.


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (15 Aprile 2017)

Deulofeu pazzesco!!! ..oggi tornava pure in difesa a coprire le cappellate
di De Sciglio, questo deve essere il primo acquisto da fare assolutamente..


----------



## mikha1978 (15 Aprile 2017)

da juventino godo come un *****


----------



## Konrad (15 Aprile 2017)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Vi sono foto dell'esultanza dei cinesi?



Vero...ci ho pensato anche io...mi è piaciuta un casino l'esultanza scomposta della nuova proprietà...

Comunque questo derby in Cina è stato uno spot incredibile per il "GRANDE CUORE DEL MILAN"...

Allora fuori i soldi...che il cuore deve diventare classe...


----------



## Milo (15 Aprile 2017)

Non vi dico che ho combinato sul 2-2, non mi sono reso conto che ero rimasto con i soli pantaloni..... e non sono solo.....


----------



## alcyppa (15 Aprile 2017)

Non so voi, ma io ho perso completamente la voce e ho un livido sul bicipite destro


----------



## Symon (15 Aprile 2017)

Peggiori in campo De Sciglio (come al solito) e Bacca...anche Calabria mi ha deluso. Migliori Zapata & Romagnoli + Deulofeu.
Ed ora dritti fino all'Europa, grazie ragazzi!


----------



## Tahva (15 Aprile 2017)

Troppo troppo bello vedere le loro facce a fine partita. Grande cuore, ma dobbiamo giocare meglio di così, e soprattutto sprecare meno! Forza Milan, non ci si poteva presentare meglio!


----------



## Chrissonero (15 Aprile 2017)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Ora tutti avanti e che dio ce la mandi buona...



Questo è il più grande merito della squadra di Montella: QUESTI RAGAZZI NON MOLLANO MAI!

Partita pazzesca e dolce VENDETTA!!!



Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahah






Milo ha scritto:


> A me è piaciuto Locatelli



Aveva entrato freddo ma gli ultimi minuti ha lottato come un leone spingendo la squadra in avanti, l'ultimo a mollare.



Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> La formazione è azzeccata, anche perché è l'unica possibile.
> Noi quelli abbiamo.
> Cosa può cambiare? Non gioca De Sciglio ma Vangioni?
> Non gioca Bacca ma Lapadula?
> ...



Concordo ma Lapadula e Antonelli/Vangioni oggi non potevano fare peggio di Bacca e De Sciglio, quello era impossibile.

Donnarumma 6
Calabria 6 Ocampos s.v.
Zapata 8 grande partita ma un punto in più per la rete del delirio..
Romagnoli 6
De Sciglio 4
Sosa 6
Matias 7
Kucka 6 Locatelli 7
Suso 6
Deulofeu 7
Bacca 3 Lapadula 6

FORZA MILAN!!!


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Aprile 2017)

-) twitter.com/beINSPORTS_AUS/status/853224993701769216

copiare e incollare nel browser, goal ed esultanza cinese


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (15 Aprile 2017)

Segnalo Mario Balotelli che ha fatto un video su Instagram in cui sfotte l'Inter e gode per il gol di Zapata. Grande Mario!


----------



## Zani (15 Aprile 2017)

Mamma mia che bello poter esultare finalmente a cuor leggero


----------



## Doctore (15 Aprile 2017)

Cosi imparano a rotolare in campo e far perdere tempo


----------



## Z A Z A' (15 Aprile 2017)




----------



## diavolo (15 Aprile 2017)

Gol del Genoa intanto


----------



## ghettoprollo (15 Aprile 2017)

Mi sono ripreso adesso... Ragazzi che bel weekend!

Bergomi su sky è morto dentro


----------



## Coripra (15 Aprile 2017)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Questa settimana è un godimento continuo.
> Prima gli addii dei due maledetti, poi il gol del pareggio di ZAPATA nel derby al 96'.
> Settimana indimenticabile.
> Potevamo vincerla ma tutto sommato va bene così



vero!
marò... una settimana da DIO!!!


----------



## JohnShepard (15 Aprile 2017)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


>



<3 <3 <3


----------



## smallball (15 Aprile 2017)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


>



bellissima immagine


----------



## Clarenzio (15 Aprile 2017)

Partita pazzesca, quando la squadra ad inizio secondo tempo soffriva è stato Deulofeu ha ridare coraggio con le sue giocate. Lo spagnolo oggi è stato il migliore in campo, malissimo Bacca, l'unico insufficente


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (15 Aprile 2017)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


>



"Che ce frega de Suniiiiiinngggg... noi abbiamo Yonghong Liiiiiii......"


----------



## Clarenzio (15 Aprile 2017)

ghettoprollo ha scritto:


> Mi sono ripreso adesso... Ragazzi che bel weekend!
> 
> Bergomi su sky è morto dentro


Penoso Bergomi, la sua faziosità oggi ha raggiunto livelli incredibili, soprattutto sul contatto Lapadula-D'Ambrosio


----------



## Casnop (15 Aprile 2017)

Abbiamo pareggiato al 97esimo, ma questa era una partita da vincere con merito. L'Inter avrà sputato agonismo, ma il Milan, questo Milan, ha avuto almeno altre tre limpide occasioni per segnare. Pareggio forse decisivo per l'Europa, per il prossimo anno, convengo, grandi investimenti a centrocampo. Dell'attacco, sappiamo già tutto. Deulofeu davvero formidabile, lo dice ad ogni istante che desidererebbe rimanere, così come De Sciglio esibisce ad ogni tocco il suo foglio di via per Torino. Basta essere chiari, nella vita.


----------



## Pit96 (15 Aprile 2017)

Alla fine abbiamo fatto gol con i due difensori centrali 

Bacca malissimo, ma almeno ha fatto l'assist a Zapata, perché sì, ha fatto gol proprio Zapata all'ultimo secondo.
L'altro assist l'ha fatto Suso, anche se oggi era sottotono.

Il migliore Deulofeu che ha corso come un matto sulla fascia


----------



## Cenzo (15 Aprile 2017)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


>



Han Li capo ultrà xD


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (15 Aprile 2017)

Prima di esultare, voglio che tutti in coro gridiamo: De Sciglio e Bacca via dal Milan. Sono impresentabili, mi va bene pure che vadano alla Juventus, alla Roma, all'Inter, a qualsiasi squadra basta che non scendano più in campo. Il terzino soprattutto, un aborto.

Passando alla partita, ho provato un emozione esagerata come non ne sentivo da tempo, per molti sarà solo un 2-2 importante per l'Europa League, ma per il modo in cui è arrivato... Dai, impagabile. Che goduria.


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Aprile 2017)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


>



L'ex presidente sarebbe andato a raccattare voti facendo i complimenti agli avversari..
GODO!!!!!


----------



## JohnShepard (15 Aprile 2017)

Locatelli commovente oggi eh!


----------



## Victorss (15 Aprile 2017)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> Prima di esultare, voglio che tutti in coro gridiamo: De Sciglio e Bacca via dal Milan. Sono impresentabili, mi va bene pure che vadano alla Juventus, alla Roma, all'Inter, a qualsiasi squadra basta che non scendano più in campo. Il terzino soprattutto, un aborto.
> 
> Passando alla partita, ho provato un emozione esagerata come non ne sentivo da tempo, per molti sarà solo un 2-2 importante per l'Europa League, ma per il modo in cui è arrivato... Dai, impagabile. Che goduria.


Daccordo su tutto, in particolare con il discorso su Bacca e De Sciglio. Scandalosi. Via via


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (15 Aprile 2017)

Ragazzi ma è possibile piangere di gioia come dei bambini? 
No perché a me sta capitando...


----------



## MissRossonera (15 Aprile 2017)

Che bello, ragazzi,fine settimana santo eccezionale! La legge del contrappasso questa volta è stata inesorabile!
Però bisogna giocare molto meglio di così, è soprattutto ci serve come il pane un signor attaccante! Ma adesso finalmente ho fiducia nei prossimi mercati,questa squadra va rimessa a nuovo ma ho la convinzione che adesso è interesse anche della proprietà farlo, e non solo nostro.


----------



## Roger84 (15 Aprile 2017)

Ragazzi, ho goduto e sto godendo tutt'ora come un toro da monta, è ancora più bello pareggiare così contro gli sfigati!!!!!
Quasi non ci credo, mi sarebbe scocciato perdere considerando che ci vedevano in tutta la Cina!!!
Ho visto la nuova proprietà moooooolto felice!!!! Spero che si appassioneranno e acquisteranno alla grande!!!!


----------



## Symon (15 Aprile 2017)

Stavo rivedendo il goal di Zapata, è veramente pazzesco...Ha preso una palla a 1,50m di altezza da terra, in mezza rovesciata in una posizione defilata ed è riuscito ad indirizzarla sotto la traversa...Questo ragazzo nonostante abbia passato i 30 anni ha delle doti atletiche eccezionali...se avesse anche la concentrazione che ha avuto oggi, sempre, sarebbe veramente un gran difensore.

Poi ho sentito Balotelli esultare...ma ce l'ha proprio a morte con gli intertristi...beh che è una squadra di m... non ci voleva Balotelli x dirlo, però la differenza l'annusa anche un pir...come lui.
Grandi i nuovi proprietari cinesi vicini alla squadra, e splendide le parole che hanno detto ai ragazzi: divertitevi...già ti fà capire di che pasta sono fatti, e difatti Montella ha apprezzato moltissimo queste parole.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (15 Aprile 2017)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Si ma a destra chi metti, che Calabria è un vomito..



Calabria fa schifo ma venti volte meno di De Sciglio


----------



## corvorossonero (15 Aprile 2017)

mamma mia come godo!!!!!!! mi sono ripreso soltanto ora..... 


Sukate lerde!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Roger84 (15 Aprile 2017)

Nel post di prima mi sono dimenticato di dire che De Sciglio non lo voglio più vedere dritto!!!
Non è un giocatore da Milan, è troppo "moscio", neanche lo sfiori e cade, non ci mette cattiveria, rabbia e non incide oltre al fatto che la colpa del primo goal è la sua! Vuole andare alla Juve? Che faccia pure!!!


----------



## Casnop (15 Aprile 2017)

Symon ha scritto:


> Stavo rivedendo il goal di Zapata, è veramente pazzesco...Ha preso una palla a 1,50m di altezza da terra, in mezza rovesciata in una posizione defilata ed è riuscito ad indirizzarla sotto la traversa...Questo ragazzo nonostante abbia passato i 30 anni ha delle doti atletiche eccezionali...se avesse anche la concentrazione che ha avuto oggi, sempre, sarebbe veramente un gran difensore.
> 
> Poi ho sentito Balotelli esultare...ma ce l'ha proprio a morte con gli intertristi...beh che è una squadra di m... non ci voleva Balotelli x dirlo, però la differenza l'annusa anche un pir...come lui.
> Grandi i nuovi proprietari cinesi vicini alla squadra, e splendide le parole che hanno detto ai ragazzi: divertitevi...già ti fà capire di che pasta sono fatti, e difatti Montella ha apprezzato moltissimo queste parole.


Il fermo immagine della spaccata al volo di Zapata è impressionante, ha agganciato il pallone ad una altezza impensabile, con quelle doti fai 2,20 m. nel salto in alto in scioltezza...  Davvero il Signore da il pane a chi non ha i denti!


----------



## Dumbaghi (15 Aprile 2017)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Se non mi viene L infarto oggi.....



Mi sto calmando adesso tipo


----------



## Dumbaghi (15 Aprile 2017)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Il fermo immagine della spaccata al volo di Zapata è impressionante, ha agganciato il pallone ad una altezza impensabile, con quelle doti fai 2,20 m. nel salto in alto in scioltezza...  Davvero il Signore da il pane a chi non ha i denti!



Una palla così Bacca non la mette dentro mai


----------



## MaschioAlfa (15 Aprile 2017)

Madre santa David e yong due di noi...

Non mi frega se non hanno soldi.
Ci hanno reso liberi . Questo basta


----------



## Dany20 (15 Aprile 2017)

Che goduria. Mamma mia. Grande cuore dei ragazzi. Nonostante siamo dei mediocri abbiamo dimostrato di non morire mai. Bravi!!!!! Questo pareggio ha il sapore di una vittoria.


----------



## S T B (15 Aprile 2017)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Dio esiste....
> 
> Dio esiste e tifa il milan
> 
> ...



ahahahahahahah meriti una coppa


----------



## corvorossonero (15 Aprile 2017)

riflessione più lucida: De sciglio via o al massimo riserva, Calabria in prestito a farsi le ossa, Romagnoli da rivedere, ha bisogno di un leader vero accanto, Centrocampo da rifare in toto, via Sosa, Mati, Bertolacci, riconfermare Pasalic per la panca, insieme a Poli, Locatelli e Montolivo, ma panchinari. Kucka oggi malissimo e spento ma può servire se messo insieme a due giocatori tecnici. Servono due innesti importanti in mezzo al campo. 
In Attacco assolutamente via Bacca, rispedire Ocampos via, possibilmente Niang, e ripartire da Suso e dalla riconferma di Deulofeu, con un vero numero 9.


----------



## S T B (15 Aprile 2017)

difensivamente sono anche disposto a restare così, ma prendetemi un signor centravanti, riempitelo di soldi per favore. E un centrocampista e almeno un terzino. L'inter era 2-0 grazie a noi. Possibile che Lapadula faccia così schifo a Montella? Cosa ha di più bacca? Cosa? 
Deulofeu mi piacerebbe restasse, se non era per lui oggi davanti eravamo stati nulli. Ha un tocco di palla e uno spunto incredibili, peccato che davanti porta non la mette se no sarebbe tra i primi al mondo.


----------



## DavidGoffin (15 Aprile 2017)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Il fermo immagine della spaccata al volo di Zapata è impressionante, ha agganciato il pallone ad una altezza impensabile, con quelle doti fai 2,20 m. nel salto in alto in scioltezza...  Davvero il Signore da il pane a chi non ha i denti!



C'è per caso in giro la foto di questo fermo immagine??

Avevo già spento tutto ho perso il gol e riacceso dopo


----------



## Clarenzio (15 Aprile 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> riflessione più lucida: De sciglio via o al massimo riserva, Calabria in prestito a farsi le ossa, Romagnoli da rivedere, ha bisogno di un leader vero accanto, Centrocampo da rifare in toto, via Sosa, Mati, Bertolacci, riconfermare Pasalic per la panca, insieme a Poli, Locatelli e Montolivo, ma panchinari. Kucka oggi malissimo e spento ma può servire se messo insieme a due giocatori tecnici. Servono due innesti importanti in mezzo al campo.
> In Attacco assolutamente via Bacca, rispedire Ocampos via, possibilmente Niang, e ripartire da Suso e dalla riconferma di Deulofeu, con un vero numero 9.



Pasalic è molto, ma molto più inutile di Sosa, anche se ogni tanto segna qualche gol con buoni tempi di inserimento (lo facevano anche Poli ed anni prima il mitico Nocerino).
Calabria oggi ha messo comunque 3-4 bei cross, roba che De Sciglio ed Abate fanno in 2-3 stagioni.
Sugli altri sono d'accordo con te


----------



## corvorossonero (15 Aprile 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Pasalic è molto, ma molto più inutile di Sosa, anche se ogni tanto segna qualche gol con buoni tempi di inserimento (lo facevano anche Poli ed anni prima il mitico Nocerino).
> Calabria oggi ha messo comunque 3-4 bei cross, roba che De Sciglio ed Abate fanno in 2-3 stagioni.
> Sugli altri sono d'accordo con te



pasalic in panca infatti, come riserva va benissimo, perché può spaccare le partite, ha tempi di inserimento che gli altri nosri centrocampisti non hanno, corre cme un matto, e tecnicamente non è scarso. E' giovane e crescerà. Non possiamo comprare 40 giocatori. Su Calabria, si avrà messo cross, ma è imbarazzante in difesa. Imho dovrebbe mettere massa corporea oppure giocare non come terzino ma come ala alla serginho.


----------



## J&B (15 Aprile 2017)

I cinesi avranno capito che De Sciglio e Bacca vanno ceduti,che c'è molta zavorra vecchia e mediocre che va smaltita.

Il problema Delofeu non sarà di facile soluzione.


----------



## Casnop (15 Aprile 2017)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> C'è per caso in giro la foto di questo fermo immagine??
> 
> Avevo già spento tutto ho perso il gol e riacceso dopo


Sul profilo twitter del Milan, vai.


----------



## MrPeppez (15 Aprile 2017)

Donnarumma 5
De Sciglio 4
Romagnoli 7,5
Zapata 8
Calabria 5,5
Kucka 5,5
Mati 7
Sosa 5
Suso 7
Deulofeu 7
Bacca 5

Locatelli 6,5
Lapadula 6,5
Ocampos s.v.

Montella 7,5


----------



## kolao95 (15 Aprile 2017)

Mi sono ripreso dalla sbornia finale. Abbiamo giocato bene, ma anche oggi si è evidenziato il maggior problema di questa squadra: l'attacco. Lì davanti serve gente che butta dentro il pallone e, al di là degli ormai noti limiti di Bacca, da spedire su Marte, Deulofeu non può andare avanti a dribblare gente e poi afflosciarsi davanti al portiere, serve meno leziosità e più concretezza.
Sui terzini: come ho detto a inizio partita temevo il confronto Perisic-Calabria e difatti il croato, dopo un avvio stentato, ha fatto quello che voleva, ma quello più deludente è stato De Sciglio, in continuo affanno sia con la palla che senza, non ci ha capito NULLA. NULLA.
La squadra comunque ha giocato bene, ha fatto sicuramente più dell'Inter e non meritava di perdere, mi è piaciuta molto la reazione finale, giuro che tutto mi aspettavo tranne che avessimo la forza di rimontare, e invece.. Bravi!

Donnarumma 5,5
Calabria 5
Zapata 7
Romagnoli 6
De Sciglio 4
Kucka 4,5
Sosa 6
Mati Fernandez 6,5
Suso 6
Bacca 4,5
Deulofeu 6,5
Lapadula 6
Ocampos 5,5
Locatelli 6 (per come ha gestito alcuni palloni sarebbe da 2, ma mi è piaciuta molto la cattiveria che ci ha messo).


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Aprile 2017)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Mi sono ripreso dalla sbornia finale. Abbiamo giocato bene, ma anche oggi si è evidenziato il maggior problema di questa squadra: l'attacco. Lì davanti serve gente che butta dentro il pallone e, al di là degli ormai noti limiti di Bacca, da spedire su Marte, Deulofeu non può andare avanti a dribblare gente e poi afflosciarsi davanti al portiere, serve meno leziosità e più concretezza.
> Sui terzini: come ho detto a inizio partita temevo il confronto Perisic-Calabria e difatti il croato, dopo un avvio stentato, ha fatto quello che voleva, ma quello più deludente è stato De Sciglio, in continuo affanno sia con la palla che senza, non ci ha capito NULLA. NULLA.
> La squadra comunque ha giocato bene, ha fatto sicuramente più dell'Inter e non meritava di perdere, mi è piaciuta molto la reazione finale, giuro che tutto mi aspettavo tranne che avessimo la forza di rimontare, e invece.. Bravi!
> 
> ...



Bisogna anche capire che non tutti i ruoli pesano uguale. Un attaccante centrale ti cambia le azioni d'attacco.


----------



## de sica (15 Aprile 2017)

Io sono ancora gasato! Troppo bello mettergliela al c*lo all'ultimo secondo


----------



## Crox93 (15 Aprile 2017)

Donnarumma 5,5
Calabria 5
Zapata 6,5
Romagnoli 6
De Sciglio 3
Kucka 4,5
Sosa 5,5
Mati Fernandez 6
Suso 6
Bacca 3
Deulofeu 6,5
Lapadula 6
Ocampos 5,5
Locatelli 6



P.S Godo ancora! Giorni felici per il popolo rossonero


----------



## Dumbaghi (15 Aprile 2017)

Donnarumma 4,5
Calabria 4,5
Zapata 7
Romagnoli 6,5
DeSciglio 4
Kucka 4
Sosa 6
Mati 6
Suso 7
Bacca 1
Deulofeu 8

Locatelli 6
Lapadula 6
Ocampos 6


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Aprile 2017)

Temevo l'inter sulle fasce (giusto poco prima della partita ho scritto che i giocatori da bloccare erano candreva e perisic) perchè in mezzo i cugini sono messi peggio di noi per qualità, fantasia e sveltezza della manovra.
E si che non è facile esser più scarsi di noi.
Male i nostri terzini, surclassati senza pietà.
Si poteva anche andare in vantaggio ma la partita era aperta ad ogni svolta e ad ogni risultato. Fossimo andati in vantaggio noi anzichè loro credo sarebbe stata tutta un'altra storia per via della nostra capacità di difender bassi e ripartire.
Molto male oggi in mezzo al campo.
L'inter ha un difetto tattico colossale : si allunga lasciando spazi alle spalle dei centrocampisti che se attaccati coi tempi giusti risultano letali .
Chiaramente ad allungar la difesa avversaria deve esser innanzitutto la punta ma questo bacca è impresentabile.
Bravo montella a fare i cambi giusti costringendo l'inter a giocare come non sa proprio : bassa.
Chiudo con una piccola considerazione sulla partita : mi auguro in futuro di assistere a ben altre partite perchè tra milan e inter vi erano in campo almeno 7-8 giocatori non degni di un simile palcoscenico.
Tecnicamente oggi la partita è stata di una pochezza disarmante. Tantissimi errori tecnici. 
Questo non vuol dire che non ci si è divertiti ma preferisco contesti con la qualità media più alta.


----------



## Darren Marshall (15 Aprile 2017)

Donnarumma 5
Calabria 5
Zapata 7.5
Romagnoli 6
De Sciglio 4
Kucka 5
Sosa 6
Mati Fernandez 6
Suso 6.5
Bacca 4.5
Deulofeu 7

Locatelli 6
Lapadula 6
Ocampos 5.5

Montella 5.5


----------



## Marco23 (15 Aprile 2017)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Temevo l'inter sulle fasce (giusto poco prima della partita ho scritto che i giocatori da bloccare erano candreva e perisic) perchè in mezzo i cugini sono messi peggio di noi per qualità, fantasia e sveltezza della manovra.
> E si che non è facile esser più scarsi di noi.
> Male i nostri terzini, surclassati senza pietà.
> Si poteva anche andare in vantaggio ma la partita era aperta ad ogni svolta e ad ogni risultato. Fossimo andati in vantaggio noi anzichè loro credo sarebbe stata tutta un'altra storia per via della nostra capacità di difender bassi e ripartire.
> ...


Avercelo un joao mario in mezzo Penso che deulofeu e suso siano complessivamente più forti di perisic e candreva


----------



## er piscio de gatto (15 Aprile 2017)

Godo ancora luridi


----------



## ralf (15 Aprile 2017)

Donnarumma 5.5
Calabria 5
Zapata 7
Romagnoli 6.5
De Sciglio 4.5
Kucka 4.5
Sosa 6
Mati Fernandez 6.5
Suso 5.5
Bacca 4.5
Deulofeu 7.5

Locatelli 6
Lapadula 6
Ocampos 5.5

Montella 6


----------



## Superpippo80 (15 Aprile 2017)

Io vi dico solo che per vedere la partita ho fatto 85 km all'andata ed altrettanti al ritorno nella stessa giornata, perché dove mi trovo ora non c'è Sky, così sono andato a casa di un amico (milanista), perdendomi i primi 35' causa traffico, ma al gol di Zapata siamo impazziti. 
Ne è valsa la pena!


----------



## Symon (15 Aprile 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Pasalic è molto, ma molto più inutile di Sosa, anche se ogni tanto segna qualche gol con buoni tempi di inserimento (lo facevano anche Poli ed anni prima il mitico Nocerino).
> Calabria oggi ha messo comunque 3-4 bei cross, roba che De Sciglio ed Abate fanno in 2-3 stagioni.
> Sugli altri sono d'accordo con te



Un terzino non'è solo cross...e grazie a Calabria e a De Sciglio le fasce sono territori di conquista. Il primo sà crossare, ma è lento e difensivamente deve imparare ancora tanto, il secondo è un oscenità unica...ha paura a passare la metà campo, fa il 95% dei passaggi dietro di lui e il resto del 5% di fianco o passa avanti e poi scappa indietro....penoso...in più sbaglia pure restando arenato dietro......
D'accordo su Pasalic...a fregarsene della tattica e a starsene spesso in area avversaria segno anch'io.


----------



## kolao95 (15 Aprile 2017)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Godo ancora luridi



.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (15 Aprile 2017)

Rientro dal mio mese (!?!) di ban causa eccessiva fiducia nella cessione ai cinesi (grazie admin) per festeggiare con voi questa epica rimonta.

Possiamo dire quello che vogliamo sulla nostra rosa, ma la nostra é una squadra vera, che non molla mai, una squadra che mi fa sentire orgoglioso. Non saranno dei campioni, ma vorrei tanto che i campioni che innesteremo prendano lo spirito di questi ragazzi.

Bravi!


----------



## Tobi (15 Aprile 2017)

Oggi abbiamo avuto la conferma (dopo Pescara) che Sosa e Mati insieme a centrocampo non possono coesistere. A livello fisico a parte l'ottimo avvio, siamo stati inferiori per gran parte della gara arrivando sempre secondi sul pallone e perdendo diversi contrasti. L'ingresso di Locatelli ha giovato in quest'ottica e spero che Montella se ne sia accorto. I terzini non mi sono piaciuti, Calabria però si è proposto in avanti molto spesso, trovando anche dei buoni cross, ma deve migliorare decisamente la fase difensiva. De Sciglio 0. Nessun apporto alla manovra, amnesie difensive che ci hanno costato pure il gol e tanti palloni svirgolati sui piedi degli avversari. Spero venga ceduto,questo non ha ne la personalità ne doti fisiche per diventare un grande giocatore. Lo terrei solo se accettase di fare la riserva di un vero terzino. Sul reparto offensivo.....beh... giocare sempre un uomo in meno non aiuta... mai uno stop, una triangolazione nello stretto, un 1vs1 vinto....non se ne può piu di Bacca


----------



## kolao95 (15 Aprile 2017)

<3


----------



## MaschioAlfa (15 Aprile 2017)

Qualcuno che sta ancora godendo???


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Aprile 2017)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Qualcuno che sta ancora godendo???



Da me sono le 7 del mattino... potrei dormire ma... Non riesco... continuo a rivedere video del 2-2


----------



## DavidGoffin (15 Aprile 2017)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Sul profilo twitter del Milan, vai.



Vista thanks, sembra che la mandi fuori dallo stadio colpendola di stinco ahahhaah e invece...


----------



## Chrissonero (15 Aprile 2017)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Qualcuno che sta ancora godendo???



+1



kolao95 ha scritto:


> <3


----------



## Raryof (15 Aprile 2017)

Closing, Galliani fuori dalle palle, pari all'ultimissimo secondo nel derby.
Cosa si vuole di più?


----------



## Darren Marshall (16 Aprile 2017)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Qualcuno che sta ancora godendo???



Sto godendo da stamane! E si continua a godere!


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (16 Aprile 2017)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Closing, Galliani fuori dalle palle, pari all'ultimissimo secondo nel derby.
> Cosa si vuole di più?


Vendetta anche del goal di perisic.. quindi doppiamente bello ahahah


----------



## JohnShepard (16 Aprile 2017)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Qualcuno che sta ancora godendo???



Abbastanza


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Aprile 2017)

Marco23 ha scritto:


> Avercelo un joao mario in mezzo Penso che deulofeu e suso siano complessivamente più forti di perisic e candreva



Di tecnica, non di gamba senza palla però.
Devastanti gli interisti nei tagli.


----------



## Dumbaghi (16 Aprile 2017)

Sky sport 3, commento di scarpini e volo, se cambiate subito beccate il 2-2


----------



## Ragnet_7 (16 Aprile 2017)

Ci penso e ci godo ancora!! Nati dopo e nati male.


----------



## ignaxio (16 Aprile 2017)

Secondo voi senza GLT ce lo davano il gol? 

Secondo me no.. era troppo difficile da vedere


----------



## Ragnet_7 (16 Aprile 2017)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Secondo voi senza GLT ce lo davano il gol?
> 
> Secondo me no.. era troppo difficile da vedere



secondo me si, in diretta a me è parso evidente che fosse dentro. Ovviamente non si può mai sapere , Muntari insegna.


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Aprile 2017)

Godremo fino al 3000 per questo pari


----------



## Aron (16 Aprile 2017)

Qualcuno ha visto i commenti su interfans? 

Comunque non ho guardato bene la partita, per cui chiedo: Gabigoal come ha giocato?


----------



## Aron (16 Aprile 2017)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Secondo voi senza GLT ce lo davano il gol?
> 
> Secondo me no.. era troppo difficile da vedere



Ma sì ce lo davano.
Giocavamo pur sempre contro l'Inter, mica con la Juventus.


----------



## Milo (16 Aprile 2017)

Tra ieri e oggi mi sono riguardato 6-7 volte il gol del 2-2 godendomi la telecronaca di Sky che urla 15 secondi gridando incredulo, ho disturbi mentali?


----------



## Garrincha (16 Aprile 2017)

A me ha fatto ridere a Quelli che il calcio  Mandelli che esulta salendo sul tavolo a San Siro con la faccia di Savino in studio


----------



## kolao95 (16 Aprile 2017)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> A me ha fatto ridere a Quelli che il calcio Mandelli che esulta salendo sul tavolo a San Siro con la faccia di Savino in studio



Pure questi non scherzano 
Io ho avuto la stessa reazione di quello che a 2.45 inizia a correre per lo studio.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (17 Aprile 2017)

Godo ancora da morire.


----------



## zlatan (18 Aprile 2017)

Ragazzi mi guardo e riguardo tutti i video le esultanze le urla. C'e un video che è diventato virale di un gruppo di ragazzi in un bar, che dopo l'esultanza corre fuori dal bar e travolge un povero vecchietto che era lì a guardare la partita.
Da pazzi davvero poverini i cugini mi fanno pena....


----------



## mandraghe (19 Aprile 2017)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Ragazzi mi guardo e riguardo tutti i video le esultanze le urla. C'e un video che è diventato virale di un gruppo di ragazzi in un bar, che dopo l'esultanza corre fuori dal bar e travolge un povero vecchietto che era lì a guardare la partita.
> Da pazzi davvero poverini i cugini mi fanno pena....










Lo sto guardando da giorni ed ogni volta mi ribalto...fantastico il momento di pausa prima della certezza del gol e della follia totale.


----------



## Doctore (19 Aprile 2017)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Lo sto guardando da giorni ed ogni volta mi ribalto...fantastico il momento di pausa prima della certezza del gol e della follia totale.



hahahhahahhaa


----------

